# Karachis **** hub still going strong



## Nahraf

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Citys **** hub still going strong
By Amar Guriro

KARACHI: The setting could be described as the opening scene from a Paulo Coelho novel where the sun has just started setting behind the tower of Victorian eras Empress Market, as the old driver ignores the hubbub of the long queues of public buses. The fruit and vegetable vendors sit idly on their pushcarts as if tired after a daylong struggle to attract customers.

As this scribe observed his surroundings, he discerned a middle-aged man moving from the main road towards a multi-storey building known as Rainbow Centre, claimed to be Asias biggest centre selling CDs and DVDs of films, software, games, sports and documentaries. Most shops at the centre are decorated with different-sized posters carrying pictures of Indian actors.

The man stopped at a shop and started looking at the poster, while some shopkeepers approached him to ask what he was looking for, to which the man replied that he was looking for a new film. When asked in which language he wanted to buy the film, he responded that he would like to buy an English film dubbed into the Urdu language. The shopkeeper pointed at a heap of CDs and DVDs.

After exploring the media for a few minutes, he approached the shopkeeper and shyly asked for a DVD of Punjabi mujra and to his utter surprise, the shopkeeper handed him a few DVDs with a bland expression on his face. Taking courage from the shopkeepers attitude, he then asked for a pornographic film and within no time, the shopkeeper bent down and took out a carton, untied the thin rope around it and put all the objectionable CDs and DVDs on display for the potential customer to look through.

While the Pakistan Electronic Media Regulatory Authority (PEMRA) monitors television for documentaries on reproductive health, the fact that even a child can buy objectionable media for Rs 30 goes unnoticed.

In this city, where finding safe blood for a patient is a difficult task, finding pornographic films is as easy as buying an apple from a fruit vendor.

Although Rainbow Centre in Saddar is famous for pirated and pornographic films, roadside stalls and pushcart vendors also sell objectionable CDs and DVDs including mujras and pornographic films from Pakistan to China to the USA.

One can also find such pushcart vendors near the Uni Plaza on the countrys Wall Street, II Chundrigar Road, where they seemingly go unnoticed by the authorities.

A shopkeeper of the Rainbow Centre told this scribe that around 2 million discs are sold every day, around 0.4 million (20 percent) of which are pornographic films.

After the revolution of Internet in the country, most youngsters have started watching **** online, but despite that the CDs and DVDs business is on the rise in the city because, according to a shopkeeper, slow network speeds prevent teenagers from watching **** online and many of the older generation do not even use computers.

Another shopkeeper justified the sale of ****, saying that in the conservative Pakistani society, men and women are not even allowed to sit together in public places and there are no dating spots or dancing clubs; therefore, most teenagers and even older citizens find pornography as the best entertainment.


----------



## Frankenstein

wow, whats goin on in karachi


----------



## Uzair Zahir

karachi here i come.........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prayag

Damn those mujra videos are a killer.


----------



## Uzair Zahir

indeed they are !


----------



## FreekiN

Well, what do you expect from a sexually segregated society? 

This will happen and they will always find a way around it even if the government comes up with some regulations and actually enforces them.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kompromat

FreekiN said:


> Well, what do you expect from a sexually segregated society?
> 
> This will happen and they will always find a way around it even if the government comes up with some regulations and actually enforces them.



so you are blaming the patient not the disease .

Your claim is an absolute lack of knowledge by the way you might know that Australian society is one of the most open ones around and its not sextually segregated.

yet australia maintains the strictest **** policy in the world and now punching out all of the preassure from US they are installing a **** filter on the internet.

No one can buy **** under the age of 18 and the penalty upon violation is more than breaking into a house !

Now i think since our constitution does not allow this BS so we Must crack down on these sellers with iron hands to stop our new generation from being spoiled.

Some people try to justify **** and blame on the society because they themselves are addicted to it but we must not buy this idea.

**** is unacceptable it must be banned like drugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Avatar

Like the madarassa mullahs say ..create one United States of Islam and make Pakistan the capital.


----------



## RobbieS

Not surprising at all. Where there's a demand, there's a supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shamsher

thats embarrassing, its Islamic republic of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## desiman

wow i never knew stuff like this Happens in Pakistan also, nice article.


----------



## shining eyes

There should very strict policy for this...........

it is very unfortunate that being an islamic republic these kind of things are happening in it!
not any kind of objectionable data must be getable within atleast Pakistan.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nahraf

Nahraf said:


> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan
> 
> After the revolution of Internet in the country, most youngsters have started watching **** online, but despite that the CDs and DVDs business is on the rise in the city because, according to a shopkeeper, slow network speeds prevent teenagers from watching **** online and many of the older generation do not even use computers.



Pakistan should block access to all **** sites since it also consumes bandwidth and makes Internet slower for others.

One can easily look at top 100 sites accesed by Pakistanis at following webpage:

Alexa - Top Sites in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nahraf

shining eyes said:


> There should very strict policy for this...........
> 
> it is very unfortunate that being an islamic republic these kind of things are happening in it!
> not any kind of objectionable data must be getable within atleast Pakistan.....



Exactly that is why one has to question hypocrisy of some people in Pakistan that consume **** while some Mullahs are invovled in pedophilia.


----------



## SQ8

Heck.. I bought a lota stuff from that place as a teenager, the trick was to buy two normal movies with **** so it looked legit. These guys were so accommodating that they would put the **** into normal cd cases so you could take it into the house without worry .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FreekiN

Black Blood said:


> so you are blaming the patient not the disease .
> 
> Your claim is an absolute lack of knowledge by the way you might know that Australian society is one of the most open ones around and its not sextually segregated.
> 
> yet australia maintains the strictest **** policy in the world and now punching out all of the preassure from US they are installing a **** filter on the internet.
> 
> No one can buy **** under the age of 18 and the penalty upon violation is more than breaking into a house !
> 
> Now i think since our constitution does not allow this BS so we Must crack down on these sellers with iron hands to stop our new generation from being spoiled.
> 
> Some people try to justify **** and blame on the society because they themselves are addicted to it but we must not buy this idea.
> 
> **** is unacceptable it must be banned like drugs.



Do you have ANY idea how impossible that is? Even IF it is banned, [which it is, btw] it is IMPOSSIBLE to enforce something like that. You need some expierience in the interwebs before you can say 'my claim is a lack of knowledge' LOL

Within 3-4 clicks, I could be on a pornographic website viewing material that is totally legal for me since I am 18, but if I was 15, for example, I could do the same thing just by faking my age.

I saw what Australia is doing to pornography, and I have first-handedly seen what people are doing to counter it. Hackers have destroyed several government servers and a HUGE amount of data has gone missing. Australia is considering to reform the laws that it has passed, and guess what? If they reform it, the ****-watchers win.

You need to learn the mindset of the ****-watchers before you go around ranting about it. Pakistan is a sexually-segregated society. Teenagers do not know how to act when they meet a gender counter-part their own age and you are saying that it's a disease? I hope you're exaggerating.

I do not support pornographic content and I am absolutely against it when it comes into the hands of children and rights start to be violated. I'm trying to point out that Pakistan's problem is WAY different than Australia's and there needs to be some implementations to prevent pornographic content from falling into a child's hands, since it is impossible to take it out of an adult's hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hammy007

FreekiN said:


> Well, what do you expect from a sexually segregated society?
> 
> This will happen and they will always find a way around it even if the government comes up with some regulations and actually enforces them.



so you mean that in western society people dont watch these stuff, there are few people who do this, i-e **** stuff, because they have got nothing better to do or belong to uneducated class, in karachi you will find the whole punjab village population, the serakies the pathans etc, they do "dehari"(jobs with daily wages) come home and watch lollywood, bollwood mujra movies from day to night smoking chars etc, charsies also do this. its completely "jhalat" out there with village population of karachi, karachi is not commonly known for these stuff like lahore.

..

i have been to rainbow centre many times but never come to know about these stuff. police and govt is so corrupt, nothing can be done about it. and honestly who watches mujrah stuff btw, its like we are talking about "masis"(female sweepers) dancing to please the sex desires of jamadars(male sweepers)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh its risky yaaaaar i like to go lahore lollllllllllllll


----------



## shining eyes

main isi liay to loadshading or current situation of pakistan ko Allah ta' ala ka azaab kehta hun.......


> wow, whats goin on in karachi





> karachi here i come.........


PEOPLE (PAKISTANIs)? give it a thought? Poori kaom jis gunah (fahashi jo zina k kareeb le jati ha) main parri ha (aisa Gunah jis ki waja se Allah ta'ala ne poori qaum ko azab k taor per tabah kar dia tha) or log WOW WOw karty hain or isko acha samja jata ha........esi halat main hum per hush haali or awam ko sakoon kesay mil sakta ha?
main samajta hun inhi harabion ki waja se aaj hum is satah pe kharay hain!


something must be done!


----------



## FreekiN

Hammy007 said:


> so you mean that in western society people dont watch these stuff,


No I dont mean that, western society makes pornography in the first place. And if they make it, they are obviously making a profit, so that means westerners do watch it and they do pay for it. How much profit do you think they gain from Pakistan? lol



> there are few people who do this, i-e **** stuff, because they have got nothing better to do or belong to uneducated class, in karachi you will find the whole punjab village population, the serakies the pathans etc, they do "dehari"(jobs with daily wages) come home and watch lollywood, bollwood mujra movies from day to night smoking chars etc, charsies also do this. its completely "jhalat" out there with village population of karachi, karachi is not commonly known for these stuff like lahore.


You know, it's pretty hard to categorize something like this. Since there are countless means of accessing it. Internet, net cafe, buy the dvd, etc. I do not think we should solely blame the uneducated class for this as anyone could be doing it, even the people we least suspect.[/quote]


----------



## blain2

Shining eyes,

Some people indulge in this. Not everyone as such the sin is not on everyone. For those who may not know, this sort of content has been around Karachi and elsewhere from the days of VHS movies (early 80s). 

This stuff finds its way everywhere including the Middle East. Its immoral for sure, but it exists. If this was too prevalent then I would say that its a huge problem, however in Pakistan, this is not the case (it is as bad as any other Muslim country).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

FreeKIN is right about your catarorization, Illitrate people cant use internet ok...
and they also cant afford to pay to watch on internet...
whoever watch this must be stopped by hook or by crook!
Pak's majority over 95&#37; are muslim so IS IT LEGAL TO WATCH **** WHEN YOU ARE 18OR ABOVE IT?????????????????


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

FreekiN said:


> Well, what do you expect from a sexually segregated society?
> 
> This will happen and they will always find a way around it even if the government comes up with some regulations and actually enforces them.


**** In The U.S.A. - 60 Minutes - CBS News

***** In The U.S.A.
Steve Kroft Reports On A $10 Billion Industry*

(CBS) Selling sex is one of the oldest businesses in the world, and right now, business has never been better.

One of the biggest cultural changes in the United States over the past 25 years has been the widespread acceptance of sexually explicit material - pornography.

In the space of a generation, a product that once was available in the back alleys of big cities has gone corporate, delivered now directly into homes and hotel rooms by some of the biggest companies in the United States.

It is estimated that Americans now spend somewhere around $10 billion a year on adult entertainment, which is as much as they spend attending professional sporting events, buying music or going out to the movies.

Consumer demand is so strong that it has seduced some of America's biggest brand names, and companies like General Motors, Marriott and Time Warner are now making millions selling erotica to America. Last November, Correspondent Steve Kroft reported on this billion-dollar industry. The best place to see it is at the industry's annual convention in Las Vegas, where more than 200 adult entertainment companies gather under one roof to network, schmooze and show off their latest wares.

Presiding over it all is Paul Fishbein, the founder and president of Adult Video News, the industry's trade publication, which sponsors the expo.

Who&#8217;s out there? &#8220;Manufacturers of adult products, distributors, suppliers, retail store owners, wholesalers, distributors, cable TV buyers, foreign buyers,&#8221; says Fishbein. &#8220;They're all here to do business, and then you have the fans.&#8221;

The fans came from all over the country, stood in line for hours, and paid $40 to get into what was essentially an X-rated trade show. From appearances, you might find the same crowd at the boat show.

According to Fishbein, there are well over 800 million rentals of adult videotapes and DVDs in video stores across the country. &#8220;And I don't think that it's 800 guys renting a million tapes each,&#8221; he says. Suffice it to say, there was something available for every sexual demographic - even material aimed at the 60 Minutes crowd.

In Fishbein's words, all of this is performed and produced by consenting adults, for the use of consenting adults in the privacy of their own homes. The industry also has its own major studios.

&#8220;Here you have two of the leading companies in the business, VCA and Vivid,&#8221; says Fishbein. &#8220;They're known for the biggest-budget top movies in the industry, along with Wicked Pictures.&#8221;

The industry also has its own major stars, like Jenna Jameson, a teen beauty queen, turned showgirl, turned **** actress. With the approval of her family, she reportedly earned more than a million dollars last year performing sex for money.

&#8220;The way I look at it is, this is kind of an art to me. I'm performing. I'm not doing it for the gratification of another man,&#8221; says Jameson. &#8220;I'm doing it because this is my job and I'm entertaining the masses. So it's just like being Julia Roberts, but just a little bit further, one step further.&#8221;The **** world now has all the trappings of a legitimate industry with considerable economic clout. Besides its own convention and trade publication, it holds marketing and legal seminars. It even has its own lobbyist.

&#8220;It employs in excess of 12,000 people in California. And in California alone, we pay over $36 million in taxes every year. So it's a very sizeable industry,&#8221; says Bill Lyon, a former lobbyist for the defense industry.

When 60 Minutes first spoke to Lyon, he was running the free speech coalition, a trade organization that represents 900 companies in the **** business.

&#8220;I was rather shocked to find that these are pretty bright business people who are in it to make a profit. And that is what it's about,&#8221; says Lyon.

What kind of reaction does he expect to get when he tells legislators all over the country that he&#8217;s a lobbyist for the adult entertainment business?

&#8220;Initially, I think there's a degree of shock. But when you explain to them the size and the scope of the business, they realize, as all politicians do, that it's votes and money that we're talking about,&#8221; adds Lyon, who says there are reputable companies traded on the New York Stock Exchange that are involved in the business. &#8220;Corporations are in business to make money. This is an extremely large business and there's a great opportunity for profits in it.&#8221; 

**** In The U.S.A. - 60 Minutes - CBS News


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Hammy007 said:


> there are few people who do this, i-e **** stuff, because they have got nothing better to do or belong to uneducated class, in karachi you will find the whole punjab village population, the serakies the pathans etc, they do "dehari"(jobs with daily wages) come home and watch lollywood, bollwood mujra movies from day to night smoking chars etc, charsies also do this. its completely "jhalat" out there with village population of karachi, karachi is not commonly known for these stuff like lahore.



where have u been living dude??? so its all those siraikis/punjabis/pakhtun who are responsible for the '**** industry of pakistan'??? and the so called 'educated' people of karachi are so bloody caught up in work and family that they dont indulge in such stuff???

get a life!!!!! visit the rainbow center its your 'educated' brothers who own 80% of the business there!!!! 

kindly before coming up with such lame comments mind that sins/worng-doings arent dependent upon any cast/ethnicity!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FreekiN

Gin Ka Pakistan look at my above post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FreekiN

This chart may help some of you understand how times change, and people change with it. 
This chart is obviously based on the United States, NOT PAKISTAN.

Be mature and civilized about it, dont start mindless and idiotic rants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

@ Hammy007: I have read your post before where you said bad about other nation as only 3&#37; educated or they do drug etc. 
Stop thinking of Karachite superior then other nation from north of Pakistan. My friend from Karachi got married in Abbottabad and he tells us that he thought she will be a girl who lives with goats and goes to school with slate and later he realized that there are Pakistan's top schools in Abbottabad. Its a city of schools colleges and universities. 
I think you need to go out of Karachi once a while were only labor class from north comes to work.


----------



## Khalid Ibn Walid

FreekiN said:


> This chart may help some of you understand how times change, and people change with it.
> This chart is obviously based on the United States, NOT PAKISTAN.
> 
> Be mature and civilized about it, dont start mindless and idiotic rants.




CAN I ASK YOU SOMETHING THE GIRL IN THE PICTURE IS THAT YOU THE ONE IN YOUR PROFILE ,I WAS JUST WONDERING .


----------



## Hammy007

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> where have u been living dude??? so its all those siraikis/punjabis/pakhtun who are responsible for the '**** industry of pakistan'??? and the so called 'educated' people of karachi are so bloody caught up in work and family that they dont indulge in such stuff???
> 
> get a life!!!!! visit the rainbow center its your 'educated' brothers who own 80% of the business there!!!!
> 
> kindly before coming up with such lame comments mind that sins/worng-doings arent dependent upon any cast/ethnicity!!!!



get a life dude, which kind of people watch peshawar/punjabi mujrahs in the first place, educated people??, educated people have internet in the first place.

and i am not attacking cast, i am simply stating that people from any cast who are laborers and do hard physical jobs are uneducated and are likely to purchase these third rate stuff from the market.

in the rainbow centre as i have gone there these stuff must be kept secret as the article suggests, people are likely to purchase songs or movies but these low quality stuff are kept secret and are liable to be purchased by people who know it well.


----------



## Xeeshan

self delete


----------



## iioal malik

Sex n prostitution is the most common n the 2nd profitable business in the world which is almost impossible to stop iran sudia u name it don't bring islam into everything i guess we shouldn't get embroiled in small tactics like we haven't heard about **** b4 lol .....

I m not trying to justify wat is right n wrong it is everywhere but away from social society ...


----------



## Nahraf

All species on earth are preprogrmmed for survival and reproduction. So you cannot control sex with religion. Catholic Church tried to have celibate priests but that experiment has been a failure.


----------



## Hyde

santro said:


> Heck.. I bought a lota stuff from that place as a teenager, the trick was to buy two normal movies with **** so it looked legit. These guys were so accommodating that they would put the **** into normal cd cases so you could take it into the house without worry .





Oh my god hahahahahaa what a joke this is

Did not really know all that......


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Hammy007 said:


> get a life dude, which kind of people watch peshawar/punjabi mujrahs in the first place, educated people??, educated people have internet in the first place.



yeah they do... it is a form of ****... depending upon the 'type' a person likes it really doesnt matter if he is educated or not he will get indulged!!!! internet is there but still people buy game cds from there right??? same implies on **** as well!!! 



> and i am not attacking cast, i am simply stating that people from any cast who are laborers and do hard physical jobs are uneducated and are likely to purchase these third rate stuff from the market.



while they could have found 'first rate' stuff online as the educated people do... right?? btw read your this statement n the previous one... see if you feel any difference!!!!



> in the rainbow centre as i have gone there these stuff must be kept secret as the article suggests, people are likely to purchase songs or movies but these low quality stuff are kept secret and are liable to be purchased by people who know it well.



perhaps... just ask any college/school chap n he will guide you!!! 'knowing well' aint abig deal!!!


----------



## Nahraf

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> *
> .............
> Iran's Interior Minister, Mostafa Pour-Mohammadi, has started promoting temporary marriage as a solution to the country's social problems.........
> 
> *


*

Mut'ah is allowed in Ithna 'Ashariyah but most Pakistanis are Hanafi so that is not applicable here.*


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Nahraf said:


> Mut'ah is allowed in Ithna 'Ashariyah but most Pakistanis are Hanafis so that is not applicable here.



I don't have much knowledge of sects but Iran has found a way for a natural thing to be allowed but not stop.


----------



## Justin Joseph

Frankenstein said:


> wow, whats goin on in karachi



That too in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan.


----------



## ARCHON

Justin Joseph said:


> That too in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan.



Dude, dont jump in every thread and make it a flame war. Let them discuss it between themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammy007

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> yeah they do... it is a form of ****... depending upon the 'type' a person likes it really doesnt matter if he is educated or not he will get indulged!!!! internet is there but still people buy game cds from there right??? same implies on **** as well!!!
> 
> 
> 
> while they could have found 'first rate' stuff online as the educated people do... right?? btw read your this statement n the previous one... see if you feel any difference!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps... just ask any college/school chap n he will guide you!!! 'knowing well' aint abig deal!!!



dude cheap, third rate non quality stuff all means the **** stuff in general, i know what you mean. if you are watching good quality western type **** it too means cheap/third rate non quality stuff

dude, i got a heck of life and friends share every thing, where its there, it becomes public, every body knows it!


----------



## Hyde

Post Edited after Gin's post


----------



## T-Faz

Everything happens in Pakistan, you have to be an idiot to think otherwise. People date, watch ****, drink and do many things.

It is not a segregated society, it is for some groups such as pathans but not others. It is definately not an islamic one, because we are not meant to be that. 

We should follow Turkeys model but with respect for every group stemming from Pakistan.

Tomorrow an article might come out saying that Pakistani people enjoy casual relations and someone will act as if the world broke in half. 

This is life, get on with it. Where there is demand there is a supplier. Legalise it and make money to feed the poor, just like with alchohol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Zaki, agreed and have deleted it


----------



## Hammy007

Nahraf said:


> All species on earth are preprogrmmed for survival and reproduction. So you cannot control sex with religion. Catholic Church tried to have celibate priests but that experiment has been a failure.



do you even know whats the history of catholic church and its oppression. it believed to control all worldly desires even marriage and sex with wife, avoid any parental relations, parents, mother father etc etc

in islam the sex before marriage is a sin, with eyes or even imagination. its human nature to commit mistake, but it cannot be legallised and allah forgives if you make any mistake. promoting the **** stuff and making it legal is actually justifying the wrong doing.

western society is open for all **** stuff but it has is facing low population crises and in a conservative country like pakistan its hugh population is a crises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Forrest Griffin

FreekiN said:


> This chart may help some of you understand how times change, and people change with it.
> This chart is obviously based on the United States, NOT PAKISTAN.
> 
> Be mature and civilized about it, dont start mindless and idiotic rants.



70's home plate - smoking each other's pubic hair?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nahraf

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> I don't have much knowledge of sects but Iran has found a way for a natural thing to be allowed but not stop.



One of the points of contention between Sunni and Shia is the practice of Mu'tah in Shias. The Sunnis want to end this practice among Shias and you want Sunnis to adopt it !


----------



## shining eyes

WHATEVER that is!! people you are not here to fight and discuss superiority and inferiority or areas costs creeds and occupations.........
that is a serious problem _*give SOLUTIONS,DONT ADVERTISE YOUR AREAS AND OTHER SOURCES PLEASE!!
SHARE SOLUTIONS ACCORDING TO YOU AND MAKE A MUTUAL SOLUTION AND TAKE IT TO THE RESPONSIBLE AUTHORITIES!!!!!!!!!!!*_ WTH are you doing????


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Do we have a new mod


----------



## Hammy007

T-Faz said:


> Everything happens in Pakistan, you have to be an idiot to think otherwise. People date, watch ****, drink and do many things.
> 
> It is not a segregated society, it is for some groups such as pathans but not others. It is definately not an islamic one, because we are not meant to be that.
> 
> We should follow Turkeys model but with respect for every group stemming from Pakistan.
> 
> Tomorrow an article might come out saying that Pakistani people enjoy casual relations and someone will act as if the world broke in half.
> 
> This is life, get on with it. Where there is demand there is a supplier. Legalise it and make money to feed the poor, just like with alchohol.



go to turkey i guess and make it your homeland, best solution. pakistanis need to follow themselves and we have been blessed with good minds, all of us.


----------



## prithwidw

I stand by what Freekin' has said.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Hammy007 said:


> dude cheap, third rate non quality stuff all means the **** stuff in general, i know what you mean. if you are watching good quality western type **** it too means cheap/third rate non quality stuff
> 
> dude, i got a heck of life and friends share every thing, where its there, it becomes public, every body knows it!


end of discussion... i dont know about your friends n stuff dude but just go to sadar n ask anyone they will be pleased to guide!!


----------



## Prayag

desiman said:


> wow i never knew stuff like this Happens in Pakistan also, *nice article*.



Bahot acche, nice article?? Why desi, is it because you got the address of the place ?


----------



## Hyde

Getting married in early age is the only solution to avoid this kind of Sins?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Faz

Hammy007 said:


> go to turkey i guess and make it your homeland, best solution. pakistanis need to follow themselves and we have been blessed with good minds, all of us.



Why should I go to turkey, why don't you get out of Pakistan and move to Saudi Arabia. If you cannot contribute anything substantial to the thread then don't say anything it all.

Every country follows a pre mediated pattern albeit with a difference, if you had an ounce of intelligence and knew what turkey has done and gone through you would realise it for yourself.

Best if you go and watch your **** now.


----------



## Hammy007

Prayag said:


> Bahot acche, nice article?? Why desi, is it because you got the address of the place ?



you know what these people do in youtube, they post videos about the hera mandis and cat houses in pakistan and say you muslims are haramis lanatis bolte kuch ho kerte kuch ho, kechar uchalte hain hamari buri herkaton peh aur mazak(majak) banate hain, do you understand their mentality bro!!


----------



## TOPGUN

Its just another big city of the world and humans do live in karachi and plus its human nature so whats the prob?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Prayag said:


> Bahot acche, nice article?? Why desi, is it because you got the address of the place ?



Rainbow center is one of the biggest centre in the world for DVD and CD's.

You can come and pick up anything you want.


----------



## Hyde

waise................. how many of you watch ****?

i believe it will be 99&#37; peoples 

Some peoples love this kind of threads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007

T-Faz said:


> Why should I go to turkey, why don't you get out of Pakistan and move to Saudi Arabia. If you cannot contribute anything substantial to the thread then don't say anything it all.
> 
> Every country follows a pre mediated pattern albeit with a difference, if you had an ounce of intelligence and knew what turkey has done and gone through you would realise it for yourself.
> 
> Best if you go and watch your **** now.



you you understand what you say, pakistanis dont follow what you suggest, they are conservative in your language, so i say go to turkey dont try to change pakistanis.


----------



## shining eyes

SHOULD WE NOT STOP THIS BY HOOK OR BY CROOK? by any possible mean?
atleast it will be minimized?
pakistan's has not nUMBER of best hackers and according to my thinking only 25 to 30&#37; people use computer ALL over Pakistan.......so by cutting the data from shops will decrease this greatly?


----------



## shining eyes

> Its just another big city of the world and humans do live in karachi and plus its human nature so whats the prob?


PROB IS that it is not a jewish or athiest state its an ISLAMIC REPUBLIC!!


> waise................. how many of you watch ****?
> 
> i believe it will be 99&#37; peoples
> 
> Some peoples love this kind of threads


cut their supply so nobody may watch?
put strong sencers in place and hire alot of people to do the cheking job?
that will increase ur employment?


----------



## Hyde

shining eyes said:


> PROB IS that it is not a jewish or athiest state its an ISLAMIC REPUBLIC!!
> 
> cut their supply so nobody may watch?
> put strong sencers in place and hire alot of people to do the cheking job?
> that will increase ur employment?



but will also increase rapes in the city 

Marriage is the only solution........... educate peoples that marrying in early (not saying a teenager but 20-22) is the only way to avoid sin (be it porno or rape)


----------



## Shattered

shining eyes said:


> FreeKIN is right about your catarorization, Illitrate people cant use internet ok...
> and they also cant afford to pay to watch on internet...
> whoever watch this must be stopped by hook or by crook!
> Pak's majority over 95% are muslim so IS IT LEGAL TO WATCH **** WHEN YOU ARE 18OR ABOVE IT?????????????????



What about the other 5% who aren't they should be aloud to watch it shouldn't they <:.


----------



## Shattered

shining eyes said:


> PROB IS that it is not a jewish or athiest state its an ISLAMIC REPUBLIC!!
> 
> cut their supply so nobody may watch?
> put strong sencers in place and hire alot of people to do the cheking job?
> that will increase ur employment?



I take that as a racist comment you do know that the jews are also not aloud to watch **** right.


----------



## Moorkh

shining eyes said:


> SHOULD WE NOT STOP THIS BY HOOK OR BY CROOK? by any possible mean?
> atleast it will be minimized?
> pakistan's has not nUMBER of best hackers and according to my thinking only 25 to 30&#37; people use computer ALL over Pakistan.......so by cutting the data from shops will decrease this greatly?


do you really think that all the western **** is not brought by the hackers in the first place?


----------



## Shattered

shining eyes said:


> SHOULD WE NOT STOP THIS BY HOOK OR BY CROOK? by any possible mean?
> atleast it will be minimized?
> pakistan's has not nUMBER of best hackers and according to my thinking only 25 to 30% people use computer ALL over Pakistan.......so by cutting the data from shops will decrease this greatly?



I have 20 pak friends and all of em know how to use a torrent client >_>.


----------



## prithwidw

Hammy007 said:


> and who gives two hoots to you bharati, this is pakistani stuff.



Post reported.


----------



## prithwidw

Zaki said:


> but will also increase rapes in the city
> 
> Marriage is the only solution........... educate peoples that marrying in early (not saying a teenager but 20-22) is the only way to avoid sin (be it porno or rape)



Dude, you need to widen your horizon. Just because you think something is wrong, might not be applicable for billions of other people.


----------



## Nahraf

shining eyes said:


> PROB IS that it is not a jewish or athiest state its an ISLAMIC REPUBLIC!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Quaid-e-Azam never intended Pakistan to be theocratic state. We are all humans first and as humans nature has preprogrammed us for reproduction. So it is better to have other solutions like early marriage etc. rather than force religious abstinence that has never worked.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shining eyes

I AM ADRESSING TO PAKISTANIS NOT TO ANY OF THE INDIANS OR OTHER NATIONALS!
IT IS OUR PROBLEM WE ARE DISCUSSING IT YOU MAY GO WASH YOUR FACE AND BE ANYWHERE, WHERE UR PRESENCE IS USEFUL!


----------



## prithwidw

shining eyes said:


> I AM ADRESSING TO PAKISTANIS NOT TO ANY OF THE INDIANS OR OTHER NATIONALS!
> IT IS OUR PROBLEM WE ARE DISCUSSING IT YOU MAY GO WASH YOUR FACE AND BE ANYWHERE, WHERE UR PRESENCE IS USEFUL!



Using all caps is considered rude and rant. Just reminding you.


----------



## shining eyes

I support your solution as islam says explanation (shadi karnay say adha emaan mehfooz hojata ha) but it will increase your population rapidly....hmmmmm
if you make a law everyone is bound to follow it if anyone dont do so he must be trated according to the law WHY dont you people see the example of LAWS of saudis?
strict laws make u follow it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shattered

shining eyes said:


> I support your solution as islam says explanation (shadi karnay say adha emaan mehfooz hojata ha) but it will increase your population rapidly....hmmmmm
> if you make a law everyone is bound to follow it if anyone dont do so he must be trated according to the law WHY dont you people see the example of LAWS of saudis?
> strict laws make u follow it!



I accidently gave you a thumps up or "thankyou" anyways tbh saudi laws are barbric and inhuman IMO.


----------



## shining eyes

> I accidently gave you a thumps up or "thankyou"


 lolz what do i do? or


----------



## FreekiN

Khalid Ibn Walid said:


> CAN I ASK YOU SOMETHING THE GIRL IN THE PICTURE IS THAT YOU THE ONE IN YOUR PROFILE ,I WAS JUST WONDERING .



lol. why are you shouting? 

It may or may not be me.


----------



## T-Faz

Hammy and Shiningeyes, start to pack you bags and leave for Saudi Arabia. Once there get married to this guy and enjoy your life.






You will enjoy his company and strict rules of the country. Now tell me how can strict rules allow this to happen and even many other things that remain hidden.


----------



## Forrest Griffin

if a website is blocked one could always go to 

UltimaProx

type the website in there and it will circumvent the restrictions.


----------



## FreekiN

Let me tell you, homosexuality IS NOT a choice, so stop making fun of them and leave them alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-Faz

Forrest Griffin said:


> if a website is blocked one could always go to
> 
> UltimaProx
> 
> type the website in there and it will circumvent the restrictions.



LOL, speaking from experience.


----------



## Forrest Griffin

T-Faz said:


> Hammy and Shiningeyes, start to pack you bags and leave for Saudi Arabia. Once there get married to this guy and enjoy your life.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoPGSCbOu0g
> 
> You will enjoy his company and strict rules of the country. Now tell me how can strict rules allow this to happen and even many other things that remain hidden.



lol, I never saw an arab fruitcake.


----------



## shining eyes

BASELESS.........
1.prove me he is an arbi?
2.wats the proof that he s a policeman? (its fake and only made to upload to youtube)
3.if something like that happens in such a big country does it matter? .01 matters?
and i told you taht my sugession will minimize that sin in your country i dint say ELIMINATE....


----------



## T-Faz

FreekiN said:


> Let me tell you, homosexuality IS NOT a choice, so stop making fun of them and leave them alone.



Who is making fun of homosexuals, I was just pointing out that people continue to do what they want even in strict conditions and so there is not point in having strict laws because things occur anyway.

Also what you do in your room is your business. I wouldn't judge you on your sexuality. I will leave you alone now.


----------



## Forrest Griffin

T-Faz said:


> LOL, speaking from experience.



aren't you the one that drives around with the big rainbow on the back of your car?


----------



## FreekiN

T-Faz said:


> Who is making fun of homosexuals, I was just pointing out that people continue to do what they want even in strict conditions and so there is not point in having strict laws because things occur anyway.
> 
> Also what you do in your room is your business. I wouldn't judge you on your sexuality. I will leave you alone now.



I'm not gay, just so you know. But I know someone who is, and what he has to go through and it isn't a pretty sight. I just don't like it when they are discriminated against for something that is not in their control.


----------



## T-Faz

shining eyes said:


> BASELESS.........
> 1.prove me he is an arbi?
> 2.wats the proof that he s a policeman? (its fake and only made to upload to youtube)
> 3.if something like that happens in such a big country does it matter? .01 matters?
> and i told you taht my sugession will minimize that sin in your country i dint say ELIMINATE....



Saudi Man Arrested For Sexually Suggestive YouTube Video (VIDEO)

I heard the news there first and then searched it to find that there are many gay people in Saudi Arabia because of a segregated society.

The Kingdom in the Closet - Magazine - The Atlantic

So whats better in your opinion, to watch **** or get it on with other guys.


----------



## T-Faz

Forrest Griffin said:


> aren't you the one that drives around with the big rainbow on the back of your car?



Of course, you should know we put it on together on my car. And what does rainbow mean anyway.


----------



## T-Faz

FreekiN said:


> I'm not gay, just so you know. But I know someone who is, and what he has to go through and it isn't a pretty sight. I just don't like it when they are discriminated against for something that is not in their control.



Tell him to give Forest Griffin a call, things will be fine after that.


----------



## Hyde

prithwidw said:


> Dude, you need to widen your horizon. Just because you think something is wrong, might not be applicable for billions of other people.



Dude, i was talking about Islamic Republic of Pakistan and not Secular India.

Full Stop

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shining eyes

ok it means you are supporting all my statement instead of LAW of saudia?
OK then crime rate of saudi arabia is the least in the world WHY? can you explain?


----------



## Forrest Griffin

T-Faz said:


> Tell him to give Forest Griffin a call, things will be fine after that.



aren't you a little deprived snot face.


----------



## T-Faz

shining eyes said:


> ok it means you are supporting all my statement instead of LAW of saudia?
> OK then crime rate of saudi arabia is the least in the world WHY? can you explain?



Because their laws are so strict that people would not dare do anything wrong. 

Now if Pakistan does the same, the wrath of the whole world will fall upon us of barbarianism and what not. We will be grilled like a turkey on christmas day. Why, because we do not have OIL and we have to rely upon economic and military relations with others to survive.

Once the Saudi oil runs out, they will be isolated too. They have enough money in the present situation to do what they want and the government of other countries overlook their lack of human rights. They spend the most money in US to project a better image.

If we start cutting hands, throwing people in jail for making a gay video, we would be condemned to our last breath.

Think rationally before going about your parade of imposing things that are not realistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Problem is we can't marry younger

This leads to social problems , to be honest , we can't control its part of being human we need to be married when we are 16-17 ish .. so we don't need to have need to watch ****

But in absence of this solution , humanity finds ways to help with self education and filling in the blanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

jeez.......some of you are so naive you really need to get out more don't act so shocked everything happens in pakistan partying,drinking,dating etc just like it does in every country in the world for god's sake we even have our own brewery company besides it's a natural desire to be interested in the opposite sex to mention not everyone in pakistan is islamic.Anyway it doesn't concern none of you what these people do in the privacy of their own homes is nobody's business but theirs .
BTW you should know there is even pakistani **** stars lol some of you probably know who i'm talking about........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Forrest Griffin

khanz said:


> jeez.......some of you are so naive you really need to get out more don't act so shocked everything happens in pakistan partying,drinking,dating etc just like it does in every country in the world for god's sake we even have our own brewery company besides it's a natural desire to be interested in the opposite sex to mention not everyone in pakistan is islamic.Anyway it doesn't concern none of you what these people do in the privacy of their own homes is nobody's business but theirs .
> BTW you should know there is even pakistani **** stars lol some of you probably know who i'm talking about........




I bet you feel real superior on these fourms.


----------



## Hammy007

^^ not visible dude


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sorry didnt have enough time to read all the pages of this strange thread but here are some facts and figures:
Karachi isnt a hub of **** industry but of **** distribution,copying dvds and stuff comming from abroad mostly india and others.....
There is no **** industry in Pakistan even if it is its on a very very very rare case mostly leaked out mms nothing more then tht and *I Challenge u wont find local **** in Pakistan its indian **** labbeled as others*.......
So hence the title is very very wrong and gives a wrong impression.


----------



## Luftwaffe

santro...did you grow up after watching ****..
Pakistani Nationalist..I agree with you india is the biggest supplier of porno movies to gulf.
but now internet is so unfiltered we can't only blame india, there might be thousands of websites.


----------



## prithwidw

Zaki said:


> Dude, i was talking about Islamic Republic of Pakistan and not Secular India.
> 
> Full Stop



No offence Zaki, but you do live in Great Britain, right? Great Britain is your home country and not Pakistan, the same way India is my home country and not Pakistan.


----------



## shining eyes

> Because their laws are so strict that people would not dare do anything wrong.
> 
> Now if Pakistan does the same, the wrath of the whole world will fall upon us of barbarianism and what not. We will be grilled like a turkey on christmas day. Why, because we do not have OIL and we have to rely upon economic and military relations with others to survive.
> 
> Once the Saudi oil runs out, they will be isolated too. They have enough money in the present situation to do what they want and the government of other countries overlook their lack of human rights. They spend the most money in US to project a better image.
> 
> If we start cutting hands, throwing people in jail for making a gay video, we would be condemned to our last breath.
> 
> Think rationally before going about your parade of imposing things that are not realistic.


First of all all dint say adopt all their laws or follow their laws i dont know what law they have according to sale of **** or spreading of immoral data but we have this problem we should take a stand on our own!
you want to say that we should not make any policy? let it be flourish in our society?
wake up man..................
who will oppose you when you make a LAW that the one who will sale **** dvd will be fined 500000 and 3 months in the jail??????????
if atleast you stop those objectionable dvds business 60 to 70&#37; of the problem will be solved!!!
who are you afraid of? you are living in an independant country......


----------



## arsalan shafique

it should be banned some how ot it will destroy r young generation & The FuTRe OF PAKISTAn!!!
It should strictly prohibited in PAKISTAN......


----------



## Ahmad

no matter what policy or determination, these kinds of things finds its way among the people. If they want to tackle this problem they need to look elsewhere for solution. what is the average age of marriage in pakistan? what are the difficulties for boys and girls to get married? financial difficulties? bad traditions preventing people from getting married? these are the things that we need to have a look at. sex desires is part of human nature and you cant cap it off, if you try to control or stop it, it will only backfire, it will also affect you psychologically. dont control it, but manage it. you cant expect people not to be married and dont engage in other activities such as **** etc to satisfy that desire, it is not possible. somebody gave the example of australia to be very strict to the sale of **** under the age of 18, australian society is different from the subcontenet or east in general.


----------



## NAVY SEAL

i think view **** is a very human nature thing nothing to relate with pak, india or anythird country


----------



## khanz

Forrest Griffin said:


> I bet you feel real superior on these fourms.



no not really but i think people like you do unlike you i don't have a holier than thou attitude I don't going around preaching on the internet or poking my nose into a person's affairs telling them what they can or can do .As long as it's not harming me or my family I leave their private lives upto them......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

shining eyes said:


> who will oppose you when you make a LAW that the one who will sale **** dvd will be fined 500000 and 3 months in the jail??????????
> if atleast you stop those objectionable dvds business 60 to 70% of the problem will be solved!!!
> who are you afraid of? you are living in an independant country......



and do you think an ordinary shopkeeper will be able to pay 500 000 and 3 months jail on top? Video/DVD shops are not the only source of adult films, there many many other places that people can easily access pornography.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Even policemen dont stop them ..!!!


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*People are acting as if they 'don't know' anything*, but that won't change the reality

any one who has access to Internet has.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

shining eyes said:


> I support your solution as islam says explanation (shadi karnay say adha emaan mehfooz hojata ha) but it will increase your population rapidly....hmmmmm



use condoms, it will do the job.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ahmad said:


> and do you think an ordinary shopkeeper will be able to pay 500 000 and 3 months jail on top? Video/DVD shops are not the only source of adult films, there many many other places that people can easily access pornography.



Ahmed shopkeeper can afford so and also by bribing police and yes there are no other places from where people can easily access porno except internet.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

FreekiN said:


> Let me tell you, homosexuality IS NOT a choice



& who says that, YOU?


----------



## sohan

How many guys in Pakistan use the internet. Can confirm all of them have watched ****


----------



## DaRk WaVe

shining eyes said:


> BASELESS.........
> 1.prove me he is an arbi?



Googling gave me this..........

Joe. My. God.: Gay Life In Saudi Arabia

I hope this isn't considered 'offensive', If yes then I am sorry in advance


----------



## Ahmad

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Ahmed shopkeeper can afford so and also by bribing police and yes there are no other places from where people can easily access porno except internet.



the shopkeeper might afford to bribe a few hunderd pakistani rupees to the police, but 500 000 is a huge sum. people can use mobile phones, pictures, magazines, they can share information between each other through emails without any problem, i dont think it will be possible to stop this.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Ahmad said:


> i dont think it will be possible to stop this.



stop it!!,

who's going to do that, you cannot stop Murders & all & people here are talking about a issue which is dependent on the personal choice 


No one on earth can stop me, you or any one else from doing what he/she wants to do, I don't know why people here acting like 'innocent kids'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Why people are discussing Saudi Arabai,this thing exists everywhere even in New Guinea ,Its a human nature , when ever people see pornographic images the devil inside them rises from the slumber .


----------



## Ahmad

EmO GiRl said:


> stop it!!,
> 
> who's going to do that, you cannot stop Murders & all & people here are talking about a issue which is dependent on the personal choice
> 
> 
> No one on earth can stop me, you or any one else from doing what he/she wants to do, I don't know why people here acting like 'innocent kids'



i am not trying to stop anyone from doing anyting as long as it doesnt affect me. i was refering to the other guys that they were trying to fine people for selling/watching **** and i gave them the reason that this strategy will not work for them.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

EmO GiRl said:


> Googling gave me this..........
> 
> Joe. My. God.: Gay Life In Saudi Arabia
> 
> I hope this isn't considered 'offensive', If yes then I am sorry in advance



No wonder Chinese had crush on google  . They should have attached filters..!


----------



## DaRk WaVe

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> No wonder Chinese had crush on google  . They should have attached filters..!



on that basis Yahoo Administration must be executed


----------



## kugga

sohan said:


> How many guys in Pakistan use the internet. Can confirm all of them have watched ****



99% have watched **** not all of them coz there are many sharif guys
as well.


----------



## Hyde

prithwidw said:


> No offence Zaki, but you do live in Great Britain, right? Great Britain is your home country and not Pakistan, the same way India is my home country and not Pakistan.



No offence prtiwhdw, but you do live in India, rght? India is your home country and not Paistan, we were discussing about Karachi (Pakistan) **** and me being a Pakistani was giving my opinion on Pakistan and its community. I had no intentions to talk about rest of the world. You came out of nowhere saying i need to broaden my horizon where billions of peoples might not agree with me. I do agree with your statement but i was merely talking about my Birth country Pakistan and not rest of the world.

You dragged other countries out of nowhere. It may be not an appropriate statement for other countries but do apply for Islamic Reupublic of Pakistan.

Last post for you = Full Stop


----------



## kugga

Sorry I forgot this ....


----------



## Hyde

EmO GiRl said:


> *People are acting as if they 'don't know' anything*, but that won't change the reality
> 
> any one who has access to Internet has.....................



Emo Jee tusi wi  



EmO GiRl said:


> Googling gave me this..........
> 
> Joe. My. God.: Gay Life In Saudi Arabia
> 
> I hope this isn't considered 'offensive', If yes then I am sorry in advance



Nothing offensive we already know Arabs are half gay when they are born. They finding ways to kiss another man  and when they grow up many of them has bad intentions (bolay to aaho) about another mens


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Zaki said:


> Emo Jee tusi wi



lo, Sach karwa laga kia? 
I know _Moral Police_ will be coming soon on me



> Nothing offensive we already know Arabs are half gay when they are born. They finding ways to kiss another man  and when they grow up many of them has bad intentions (bolay to aaho) about another mens



hmmmm, so you know it so where is Islam now & the guy who said _follow the Strict Laws_ plus the people who give examples of Islam been followed by Arabs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007

how women do pornos in internet, watching naked men or reading love stories, jst wondering..


----------



## Ahmad

Hammy007 said:


> how women do pornos in internet, watching naked men or reading love stories, jst wondering..



here you go, you are imagining things about them and how they react to ****.

edit: women and men both have desires, but who likes what is different.


----------



## fsoul

Sorry for the intrusion, but to those who say to ban p0rn sites this is for you hypocrites


----------



## Hammy007

^^ hahaha i have seen that before


----------



## WAQAS119

Nahraf said:


> Pakistan should block access to all **** sites since it also consumes bandwidth and makes Internet slower for others.
> 
> One can easily look at *top 100 sites accesed by Pakistanis* at following webpage:
> 
> Alexa - Top Sites in Pakistan



only one or two **** sites in top 100, this means only 2 percents people in Pakistan watch ****!!!!!!


----------



## jagjitnatt

WAQAS119 said:


> only one or two **** sites in top 100, this means only 2 percents people in Pakistan watch ****!!!!!!



nope dude. The 2 percent are stupid to download p0rn. The rest get it on CDs and DVDs at much cheaper rate at the nukkad wali cd shop.

Who wants to download for hours before watching? Streaming also needs buffering. 

CDs cost like 25-45 rupees. FTW!


----------



## Nahraf

Pakistan dancing girls of Swat back in business | My Sinchew

MINGORA, April 15, 2010 (AFP) - Their cousin was kidnapped and killed in a hail of bullets -- her body dumped at a roundabout, dripping blood. That was 15 months ago when the Taliban roamed Swat with impunity.

Today Shabana and her sister Shabnam are back in business, proffering their favours and their dancing skills for discerning gentlemen with cash to spare now that Pakistan's army say they have pushed back the Islamist extremists.

Business starts towards dusk. As the sun dips in the sky, Shabnam is already with a client. Aged 16, she has the fresh-faced beauty of youth and wears a top cut low enough to show a hint of cleavage and a love bite on her neck.

"We received death threats earlier, but not now," she says, a year since the army offensive began and nine months since commanders declared the northwestern valley, carpeted with mountains and peach trees, free of Taliban.

Her phone rings and she pokes a hand into her bra to fish it out, only to flick the ringtone onto silent. Shabana says her sister is illiterate, likes her job and is happy. But deadened eyes give a different impression.

Northwest Pakistan has suffered encroaching Muslim conservatism for years and in July 2007 radical cleric Maulana Fazlullah launched a Taliban insurgency to impose a harsh brand of Islamic law across Swat.

Dancing, music, art and films were outlawed by the militia and retribution was death or flogging, particularly for those associated with prostitution.

Shabnam straps leather pads covered in small silver-coloured bells to her ankles. Pashtu pop blasting out of the stereo jars in a small guest room as she stamps her feet, wiggles her hips and flicks the bangles jingling on her arms.

She looks apathetic, even bored. Perhaps she has already too often endured discomfiting advances of men far older, perhaps overweight and cloaked in the body odour that permeates the streets of Mingora, Swat's biggest city.

Shabana is 24 and has already been working for nine years. A thick crust of dead skin lines her feet. Shabnam is now the one in the limelight.

The mere fact that they are back in their meticulously clean quarters on the first floor of a house tucked away in a back street, attests to the success of Pakistan's military campaign.

"The Taliban earlier threatened this whole street over their FM radio, telling us to stay at home like all the other ladies," said Shabana.

After their cousin's murder, they fled terrified to Peshawar, struggling to eke out an existence among clients they didn't know and wondering if they would ever be able to return home.

Then Pakistan sent thousands of troops into Swat, diverting forces away from the border with India following public uproar and international embarrassment over the Taliban commandeering one of the country's top holiday destinations.

"The situation has normalised. There is no danger. People are coming. Through the army we have security," said Shabana, nervously flicking off call after call on her mobile.

"Sometimes I get fed up and turn the phone off," she says, embarrassed. "I get messages all day. It's the men who can't speak words who speak this way."

The sisters say there is no threat but they exist on the fringes of a conservative society in a city where security is tense.

Their versions of Pakistan's traditional baggy trousers and shirts, are slashed at the ankle and upper arm. They go without headscarfs and their readiness to even shake hands with men seems shockingly intimate in Swat.

Respectable women outside cloak themselves in dupattas -- shawls rammed onto the eyebrows and folded over the nose, with billowing material disguising even the bulkiest body from neck to calf.

In Pakistan, dancing girls are born into the trade. Shunned by mainstream society, daughters have no option but take up the family business when their mother's beauty wanes, or in this case when Shabana's mother died.

The man whom the sisters call father keeps stern watch. Before crossing the threshold, AFP journalists waited in the street while a messenger went up to check they were invited.

"There are 10 to 12 dancing girls in this street. Strangers are not allowed to come here. You can only come through a references," says Shabana.

Even her true identity is doubtful. She uses the same name as her murdered cousin. "People just look at our flesh, they don't care about our names," she said softly, by way of explanation. (By Jennie Matthew/ AFP)


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Hammy007 said:


> how women do pornos in internet, watching naked men or reading love stories, jst wondering..



My foot 

BTW asking females about such things is Haram, so don't you dare ask me about it again or i will call the 'Moral Police'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desiman

EmO GiRl said:


> My foot
> 
> BTW asking females about such things is Haram, so don't you dare ask me about it again or i will call the 'Moral Police'



 lol nice one


----------



## Hyde

EmO GiRl said:


> lo, Sach karwa laga kia?
> I know _Moral Police_ will be coming soon on me



*I guess yeh sach karwa nahi bohat meetha lagta ha*i  



EmO GiRl said:


> hmmmm, so you know it so where is Islam now & the guy who said _follow the Strict Laws_ plus the people who give examples of Islam been followed by Arabs



it has nothing to do with Islam yara....... it is individual who is involved in this "Evil Acts" and of course going against the teachings of Islam.

And who said Follow the strict laws? i don't know... and i hope you are not talking about me

I have said it many times ke main Islam ko bohat lightly leta hon perhaps i am among the very few left who does not engage himself to sects. Just keep myself on light mode and try not to touch the cruicial issues which can hurt the feelings of other Muslims whose thinking/opinion is not like me.


----------



## T-Faz

On one hand Hammy wants to bring in the Sharia Law on the other hand he is asking how women watch porno, LOL. 

Hammy Tussi Great Ho.

Now first person to post a hardcore **** pic gets a thumbs up for me and will be made an Elite Member.


----------



## Hyde

EmO GiRl said:


> My foot
> 
> BTW asking females about such things is Haram, so don't you dare ask me about it again or i will call the 'Moral Police'





Joke of the month


----------



## DaRk WaVe

***** Movie Business in Pakistan​*
In Pakistan, Internet is steadily become ubiquitous everywhere, especially in the cities. Due to the illiteracy and ignorance and the lesser opportunities, majority of Pakistanis are unable to truly reap the benefit of the revolution, which Internet offers.

Internet cafes and Internet shops are present now at the corner of every street and market. These internet shops are fast replacing snooker clubs and video game shops and mini cinema houses. These Internet cafes have become the hub of providing pornographic movies to everyone with 10 or 20 rupees for an hour. Many of these cafes also have cabins where couples go and watch whatever the want and do whatever they want. There were and are reports of hidden cam movies of these Internet café cabins selling at high prices in the markets.

All sorts of institutions are in big trouble because of the internet in Pakistan.* People dont really know what Internet and WWW is all about, but they know that they could watch **** images and videos on net very easily and cheaply*. I think thats the tip of things, and many people who has anything to do with information (schools, governments, book publishers, television, public broadcasters, among others) are all more or less using net just for blue entertainment.

Due to the cheapness and easy availability of video cameras the internet and the method of uploading these videos and images to Internet; you can see the pile of home grown Pakistani **** images, videos, clips and movies increasing on daily basis on sites like YouTube.com and plethora of others.

*Another alarming thing is that due to the easy and cheap technology, and instant earning people are finding it more lucrative to make a snap and quick **** movie by using a cheap prostitute and send it to any of the thousands western porno sites in exchange of few dollars. *This business is really thriving in Lahore and Karachi and this evil is spreading.

The recent Cyber crime ordinance should encompass this rising evil, and authorities should trace down and clamp down on such nefarious elements, who are eroding our society. But the real sad thing is that majority of Pakistanis are just searching for Pakistani **** on the net, so I am expecting that people would reach to this post while searching for **** in Pakistan, and perhaps they would realize that its of no use, and they should this fabulous medium for progress and knowledge.

**** Movie Business in Pakistan | The Pakistani Spectator


----------



## T-Faz

That article about gay people in Arabia, I just read it and its very weird that arabs who have sex with guys but do not consider themselves gay. How odd, its like eating meat and saying I am a vegetarian.

This is what happens when segregation occurs, look at those priests and some pathans who do the same. Human pysche get altered in a negative manner if your needs are not met.

As for ****; its better this than producing kids outside of marriage as it can be quite difficult for single parents and on the children too.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Zaki said:


> *I guess yeh sach karwa nahi bohat meetha lagta ha*i



han na ab to meetha meetha he lage ga na, par phir phr bhr 'astgafar wale simley' zarur use karna




> it has nothing to do with Islam yara....... it is individual who is involved in this "Evil Acts" and of course going against the teachings of Islam.
> 
> And who said Follow the strict laws? i don't know... and i hope you are not talking about me
> 
> I have said it many times ke main Islam ko bohat lightly leta hon perhaps i am among the very few left who does not engage himself to sects. Just keep myself on light mode and try not to touch the cruicial issues which can hurt the feelings of other Muslims whose thinking/opinion is not like me.



some guy back mentioned that we must follow saudi laws coz they are strict &   

halat dekho kua ha in logo ke aur Chalen ha dosro ko 'dars' dene

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

really i have met such nice muslims here!
alas!!!!


----------



## T-Faz

EmO GiRl said:


> ***** Movie Business in Pakistan​*
> In Pakistan, Internet is steadily become ubiquitous everywhere, especially in the cities. Due to the illiteracy and ignorance and the lesser opportunities, majority of Pakistanis are unable to truly reap the benefit of the revolution, which Internet offers.
> 
> Internet cafes and Internet shops are present now at the corner of every street and market. These internet shops are fast replacing snooker clubs and video game shops and mini cinema houses. These Internet cafes have become the hub of providing pornographic movies to everyone with 10 or 20 rupees for an hour. Many of these cafes also have cabins where couples go and watch whatever the want and do whatever they want. There were and are reports of hidden cam movies of these Internet café cabins selling at high prices in the markets.
> 
> All sorts of institutions are in big trouble because of the internet in Pakistan.* People dont really know what Internet and WWW is all about, but they know that they could watch **** images and videos on net very easily and cheaply*. I think thats the tip of things, and many people who has anything to do with information (schools, governments, book publishers, television, public broadcasters, among others) are all more or less using net just for blue entertainment.
> 
> Due to the cheapness and easy availability of video cameras the internet and the method of uploading these videos and images to Internet; you can see the pile of home grown Pakistani **** images, videos, clips and movies increasing on daily basis on sites like YouTube.com and plethora of others.
> 
> *Another alarming thing is that due to the easy and cheap technology, and instant earning people are finding it more lucrative to make a snap and quick **** movie by using a cheap prostitute and send it to any of the thousands western porno sites in exchange of few dollars. *This business is really thriving in Lahore and Karachi and this evil is spreading.
> 
> The recent Cyber crime ordinance should encompass this rising evil, and authorities should trace down and clamp down on such nefarious elements, who are eroding our society. But the real sad thing is that majority of Pakistanis are just searching for Pakistani **** on the net, so I am expecting that people would reach to this post while searching for **** in Pakistan, and perhaps they would realize that its of no use, and they should this fabulous medium for progress and knowledge.
> 
> **** Movie Business in Pakistan | The Pakistani Spectator



Dont worry, be happy or should I say dont worry have a happy ending. This is why literacy is a requirement and so is a good moral upbringing but alas human nature is such that you will fulfill your needs the way you would want to.

Progress of knowledge and watching **** can be done at the same time, hand in hand.



No offence or pun intended.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Zaki said:


> Joke of the month





desiman said:


> lol nice one



what else should i say 

On one hand he's oppsoing **** & then he's asking me how females enjoy ****, Pathetic

i know next he will be asking me.......... Yeah what your thinking is right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

T-Faz said:


> That article about gay people in Arabia, I just read it and its very weird that arabs who have sex with guys but do not consider themselves gay. How odd, its like eating meat and saying I am a vegetarian.
> 
> This is what happens when segregation occurs, look at those priests and *Afghans* who do the same. Human pysche get altered in a negative manner if your needs are not met.
> 
> As for ****; its better this than producing kids outside of marriage as it can be quite difficult for single parents and on the children too.



i kindly ask you to edidt that part of your post, as it is neither true for afghans nor a mature comment.


----------



## Imran Khan

what the hell you think pakistan is sex free nation so who come 170mn papulation?????? its our **** hub our heera mandi iqbal town whats the busness of indians here?


----------



## T-Faz

Ahmad said:


> i kindly ask you to edidt that part of your post, as it is neither true for afghans nor a mature comment.



I am just going by a recent news article I read on the internet, I dont mean all afghans of course but here is the article.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/01/28/afghan-men-struggle-sexual-identity-study-finds/

I will edit it to 'some afghans' but you should read the above cited report.


----------



## Hyde

I can't say about the percentage of peoples watching **** in Pakistan but i can tell you the story.

Back in 2002/03 i visited Pakistan and those days it was only dial up connection meaning 56kbps internet speed only and for some reasons our home internet wasn't working and i went to Internet Cafe. The shop owner (i think) said wait let me go to the cabin for 1 second and i said don't worry i know how to operate computer i will manage it. (i believe he wanted to take the Disc from the cd rom and change the wallpaper).

The first cabin i entered it had a beautiful **** lady on the wallpaper  i quickly opened the internet page to avoid the picture and if i am not wrong the homepage was even more interesting and colourful .

I tried to open the page and it was taking ages so i complained and he allowed me to use a PC from the second cabin. I was shocked to see even prettier chick on the wallpaper in the second computer also.

I noticed most of the peoples who were using computer were those who could not even write their own names properly and very fond to use computers.

I know the majority probably 80&#37; + will be watching **** in every single house of Pakistan who can afford to buy a pc. *I believe The majority of Pakistanis use internet only for *****


----------



## Imran Khan

EmO GiRl said:


> what the hell is that???



SORRY NOT FOR YOU.its not good to explain you for me.


----------



## T-Faz

Zaki said:


> I can't say about the percentage of peoples watching **** in Pakistan but i can tell you the story.
> 
> Back in 2002/03 i visited Pakistan and those days it was only dial up connection meaning 56kbps internet speed only and for some reasons our home internet wasn't working and i went to Internet Cafe. The shop owner (i think) said wait let me go and inside the cabin for 1 second and i said don't worry i know how to operate computer i will manage it. (i believe he wanted to take the Disc from the cd rom and change the wallpaper).
> 
> The first cabin i entered it had a beautiful **** lady on the wallpaper  i quickly opened the internet page to avoid the picture and if i am not wrong the homepage was even more interesting and colourful .
> 
> I tried to open the page and it was taking ages so i complained and he allowed me to use a PC from the second cabin. I was shocked to see even prettier chick on the wallpaper in the second computer also.
> 
> I noticed most of the peoples who were using computer were those who could not even write their own names properly and very fond to use computers.
> 
> I know the majority probably 80% + will be watching **** in every single house of Pakistan who can afford to buy a pc.





Atleast they learned to use a computer this way, now we should employ this method for teaching Pak men how to use a computer and compete directly with India and its IT sector.


----------



## Ahmad

T-Faz said:


> I am just going by a recent news article I read on the internet, I dont mean all afghans of course but here is the article.
> 
> http://http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/01/28/afghan-men-struggle-sexual-identity-study-finds/
> 
> I will edit it to 'some afghans' but you should read the above cited report.



i couldnt open the link, but whatever it is, that doesnt represent afghanistan as a country and society. if we go by the logic of those reports, we can provides tones of such reports about paksitan, but it is not nice to point out other people like that. but thanks for editing it partially.


----------



## shining eyes

such hipocrites...........,Those when i say we should try to minimize this thing all will say YESSS!!!
after that they give their comments in fovour of ****????????
they should revise their posts all of them saying
lame excuses like its human nature, all countries are addicted to this,gay and bla bla.....
from this all thread and all of your comments i should conclude that we should not do anything the DISTRUCTION it is doing in the society is right and should be done! WE SHOULD LEAVE ISLAM, IF WE FOLLOW IT FIRKLY WE WILL BE GRILLED BY FOREIGNERS..... now you people are happy i think


----------



## Hyde

EmO GiRl said:


> han na ab to meetha meetha he lage ga na, par phir phr bhr 'astgafar wale simley' zarur use karna



haan i will use that smiley.......... i love that smiley been using that smiley since past 5-6 years now 



EmO GiRl said:


> some guy back mentioned that we must follow saudi laws coz they are strict &


Allah bachaye arbon se........... woh baat shoroh karne se pehle aur baat khatum ke baat kissy karte hain  



EmO GiRl said:


> halat dekho kua ha in logo ke aur Chalen ha dosro ko 'dars' dene



he will say no good unless not shown to him. Jab dekhaye ga to opinion change ho jaye gi


----------



## Hyde

T-Faz said:


> Atleast they learned to use a computer this way, now we should employ this method for teaching Pak men how to use a computer and compete directly with India and its IT sector.



I can remember the minister of IT or some other minister said they are not blocking these sites because peoples of Pakistani learning to operate computers. They will ban once significant amount of peoples are computer literate.

Abhi FANTASIES main woh computer seekh rahay hain


----------



## Ahmad

shining eyes said:


> lame excuses like its human nature,



It is not a lame excues but a truth. never try to let water pressure builds up behind a dam, otherwise the dam will take a crack and collapse eventually. i dont say you watch or dont watch ****, but try to see why people are watching ****. they cant get married, because of problems(whatever it is), they cant do nothing, so **** is the only source to satisfy their desire. instead of givng speaches, try to see what is behind it.


----------



## T-Faz

Ahmad said:


> i couldnt open the link, but whatever it is, that doesnt represent afghanistan as a country and society. if we go by the logic of those reports, we can provides tones of such reports about paksitan, but it is not nice to point out other people like that. but thanks for editing it partially.



Check it now, its working and is very clear cut on its message, I agree that you cannot go by this logic.

But you took what I meant in the wrong context, I am talking about segregated society and its effects on men. If **** is being watched, it is becuase of demand and so it should be a personal choice.

No offence, i worded my sentences in a wrong way.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Zaki said:


> haan i will use that smiley.......... i love that smiley been using that smiley since past 5-6 years now


\

kro g karo, Aik Al-Jihad wale Simley bhe Dhond lo



> Allah bachaye arbon se........... woh baat shoroh karne se pehle aur baat khatum ke baat kissy karte hain



&%&#(^#)(^@&*%&%@!*
well what ever, I can't say much, I know my words will invite Mullah Police to give Fatwahs & declare me a L......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prithwidw

Zaki said:


> No offence prtiwhdw, but you do live in India, rght? India is your home country and not Paistan, we were discussing about Karachi (Pakistan) **** and me being a Pakistani was giving my opinion on Pakistan and its community. I had no intentions to talk about rest of the world. You came out of nowhere saying i need to broaden my horizon where billions of peoples might not agree with me. I do agree with your statement but i was merely talking about my Birth country Pakistan and not rest of the world.
> 
> You dragged other countries out of nowhere. It may be not an appropriate statement for other countries but do apply for Islamic Reupublic of Pakistan.
> 
> Last post for you = Full Stop



Did you take that to heart, if so, my apologies to you.
What I meant is that, if you do not like something, then that is your personal choice. However, labeling it as good or bad should not be done. Things should be left to people to accept or reject it, in Pakistan or anywhere in the world. People do have a choice, right?


----------



## prithwidw

Hammy007 said:


> how women do pornos in internet, watching naked men or reading love stories, jst wondering..




You will be shot at for asking this.


----------



## prithwidw

Imran Khan said:


> what the hell you think pakistan is sex free nation so who come 170mn papulation?????? its our **** hub our heera mandi iqbal town whats the busness of indians here?



Imran bhai relax


----------



## FreekiN

Hammy007 said:


> how women do pornos in internet, watching naked men or reading love stories, jst wondering..



IT'S CALLED MONEY. LOL.

You're going to piss yourself once you hear how much this prostitute makes. IN ONE NIGHT!






Disregard the thumbnail of the video, thats not what she is wearing. lool


----------



## DaRk WaVe

FreekiN said:


> IT'S CALLED MONEY. LOL.
> 
> You're going to piss yourself once you hear how much this prostitute makes. IN ONE NIGHT!
> 
> YouTube - The Best Prostitute in the World (Germany)



he said, how women enjoy ****, tell him or give some site where he can ask some women 'Live'


----------



## prithwidw

/\/\/\


----------



## FreekiN

EmO GiRl said:


> he said, how women enjoy ****, tell him or give some site where he can ask some women 'Live'








1500 dollars a video. 3 video's a week. 

She answers his question in the first 3 minutes :O

If you lived in the USA, you'd know that much money could enable you to buy a sports car. 0_0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

psst........give me a pakistani freekin !


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiffany_Taylor_(pornographic_actress)

I don't think i can post her pics here too x rated lol

edit: actually this ones ok


----------



## amoverlord

plz dont close this thread........it just started to become interesting.....


----------



## FreekiN

I think the e-Mullahs have ran off. LOL. Even though there's like 100 people viewing this thread! lmfao

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DaRk WaVe

FreekiN said:


> I think the e-Mullahs have ran off. LOL. Even though there's like 100 people viewing this thread! lmfao



They are preparing for your execution, you gay 

No offense intended

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

khanz said:


> psst........give me a pakistani freekin !
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiffany_Taylor_(pornographic_actress)
> 
> I don't think i can post her pics here too x rated lol
> 
> edit: actually this ones ok



HOT, lol.

Very nice, how much.


----------



## Skies

Nahraf said:


> ..........in the conservative Pakistani society, men and women are not even allowed to sit together in public places and there are no dating spots..........



Why this type of strict restriction?

In BD, boys and girls can meet, talk and also can date in anywhere in public place. Even boys and girls go to bar, DJs together in BD. Yes, I'm not supporting those but, at least, boys and girls should be allowed for talking in public place in PK. I have seen some Pakistanis in BD to go to the fantasy parks or markets just to see the girls which may be not available in PK.

*Too much restriction can make people stupids.


----------



## T-Faz

Post some more pornstars from south asia. I wanna see in my office what they can do. 

I dont care if I loose my job.


----------



## ARCHON

WAQAS119 said:


> only one or two **** sites in top 100, this means only 2 percents people in Pakistan watch ****!!!!!!



Actually more than 7 sites are there just for **** in the list.


----------



## shining eyes

> I think the e-Mullahs have ran off. LOL. Even though there's like 100 people viewing this thread! lmfao


if you are pointing me lolz am not of ur kind it waz my duty what i did now you people are like.......so what can i do!
whatever you say m a muslim n m gonna stick with it! m not a HIPOCRITE....


----------



## amoverlord

Skies said:


> Why this type of strict restriction?
> 
> 
> *Too much restriction can make people stupids.



n too much freedom doesnt make the intelligent either....


----------



## T-Faz

Skies said:


> Why this type of strict restriction?
> 
> In BD, boys and girls can meet, talk and also can date in anywhere in public place. Even boys and girls go to bar, DJs together in BD. Yes, I'm not supporting those but, at least, boys and girls should be allowed for talking in public place in PK. I have seen some Pakistanis in BD to go to the fantasy parks or markets just to see the girls which may be not available in PK.
> 
> *Too much restriction can make people stupids.



LOL, who said in Pak boys and girls are not allowed to mingle. Come to karachi, I will show you.

I do not know when people say such baseless things like not being able to meet in public places.


----------



## prithwidw

FreekiN said:


> I think the e-Mullahs have ran off. LOL. Even though there's like 100 people viewing this thread! lmfao


----------



## FreekiN

Skies said:


> Why this type of strict restriction?
> 
> In BD, boys and girls can meet, talk and also can date in anywhere in public place. Even boys and girls go to bar, DJs together in BD. Yes, I'm not supporting those but, at least, boys and girls should be allowed for talking in public place in PK. I have seen some Pakistanis in BD to go to the fantasy parks or markets just to see the girls which may be not available in PK.
> 
> *Too much restriction can make people stupids.



Skies, Nahraf, IS ABSOLUTELY INCORRECT. Guys and girls can hang-out wherever and whenever they want. No one can do anything about it unless you parents find out. 

I remember me and my friends used to hang out here for HOURS:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

khanz said:


> psst........give me a pakistani freekin !
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiffany_Taylor_(pornographic_actress)
> 
> I don't think i can post her pics here too x rated lol
> 
> edit: actually this ones ok



can i use the word hot


----------



## khanz

FreekiN said:


> I think the e-Mullahs have ran off. LOL. Even though there's like 100 people viewing this thread! lmfao



they probably got scared off by the fact that people watch **** in pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prithwidw

T-Faz said:


> HOT, lol.
> 
> Very nice, how much.



Ram ram


----------



## FreekiN

OH God, i'm literally going hysterical in laughter.


----------



## prithwidw

FreekiN said:


> OH God, i'm literally going hysterical in laughter.



Why? Who's the beautiful woman in your avatar?


----------



## T-Faz

Skies, go to youtube and see how many mullahs themselves are out and about on dates kissing and what not in Pakistan. 

There are many so called lovers point in Pak where people go to.

Nahraf probably lives on the border with afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

Skies said:


> Why this type of strict restriction?
> 
> In BD, boys and girls can meet, talk and also can date in anywhere in public place. Even boys and girls go to bar, DJs together in BD. Yes, I'm not supporting those but, at least, boys and girls should be allowed for talking in public place in PK. I have seen some Pakistanis in BD to go to the fantasy parks or markets just to see the girls which may be not available in PK.
> 
> *Too much restriction can make people stupids.



uggh.......not really there is no restriction between pakistani boys and girls it's not saudi arabia there is co-mingling everywhere why don't u go look at that thread dancing on the streets of pakistan thread or the pakistan fashion thread.


----------



## khanz




----------



## Comet

FreekiN said:


> Let me tell you, homosexuality IS NOT a choice, so stop making fun of them and leave them alone.



Question: is homosexuality natural? I mean is this phenomenon found in other animals?


----------



## FreekiN

umairp said:


> Question: is homosexuality natural? I mean is this phenomenon found in other animals?



Absolutely, most mammals on this planet are confirmed to do so.

Like monkeys, dogs, and even dolphins


----------



## desiman

Prayag said:


> Bahot acche, nice article?? Why desi, is it because you got the address of the place ?



LOL na too old for adult movies now


----------



## Hyde

desiman said:


> LOL na too old for adult movies now



in another words you prefer MATURE Movies now 

(nice choice by the way  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

Zaki said:


> in another words you prefer MATURE Movies now
> 
> (nice choice by the way  )



maybe  depends on my mood lol


----------



## Hyde

desiman said:


> maybe  depends on my mood lol



what else do you like a part from Mature (Adult) movies? i mean when you are off-mood


----------



## Imran Khan

desiman said:


> maybe  depends on my mood lol



seedha ho ja ghalat dhandhy chor ke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FreekiN

Moderators are coming in....

Thread locked in .....3....2.... 1....


----------



## CHTYA_nandan

Zaki said:


> in another words you prefer MATURE Movies now
> 
> (nice choice by the way  )



You are putting words in his mouth


----------



## CHTYA_nandan

FreekiN said:


> Moderators are coming in....
> 
> Thread locked in .....3....2.... 1....



Maybe they will share their preferences as well


----------



## Nahraf

Federal ministers caught with prostitutes.



luftwaffe said:


> this is the video
> YouTube - PPP Federal minister Sardar Abdul Qayyum Khan Jatoi arrested with call girls in Cat Club Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

hm, It seems like a juice bar not that pub bar which I meant.




khanz said:


> uggh.......not really there is no restriction between pakistani boys and girls it's not saudi arabia there is co-mingling everywhere why don't u go look at that thread dancing on the streets of pakistan thread or the pakistan fashion thread.




Oh I see. Now it seems too much at dancing at streets.


----------



## Forrest Griffin

khanz said:


> no not really but i think people like you do unlike you i don't have a holier than thou attitude I don't going around preaching on the internet or poking my nose into a person's affairs telling them what they can or can do .As long as it's not harming me or my family I leave their private lives upto them......



aren't you the politically correct one.


----------



## FreekiN

Skies said:


> hm, It seems like a juice bar not that pub bar which I meant.



Oh, alcohol is banned in public. Thats probably the only way anyone can get arrested for anything.

It's an ice-cream parlor btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

Zaki said:


> what else do you like a part from Mature (Adult) movies? i mean when you are off-mood



lol when my mood is off, im on PDF  Taking out my frustration


----------



## desiman

Imran Khan said:


> seedha ho ja ghalat dhandhy chor ke



Bhaijan dont worry, koi galat dhandhe nehi ho rahe yahaan par, itna bura bhi nehi hoon mein


----------



## Hyde

desiman said:


> lol when my mood is off, im on PDF  Taking out my frustration



nai nai i meant ke MATURE Movies ke ilawa koi aur bhi fantasy ho gi naa aap ki


----------



## desiman

Zaki said:


> nai nai i meant ke MATURE Movies ke ilawa koi aur bhi fantasy ho gi naa aap ki



Bhaijan ye Pakistan Defence Forum hai Pakistan Fantasy forum nehi lol asi bateein yahaan nehi kehte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammy007

its amazing how they raided the cathouse, dont they give these tullas money to keep their business going.

4 parts video


----------



## desiman

Zaki said:


> nai nai i meant ke MATURE Movies ke ilawa koi aur bhi fantasy ho gi naa aap ki



aur kisne kaha mein mature movies dekta hoon, lo kar lo gal mene kuch bola bhi nehi aur mujhe bura insaan bana diya lol Bina kuch kare hi phas gaye yaar


----------



## Hyde

desiman said:


> Bhaijan ye Pakistan Defence Forum hai Pakistan Fantasy forum nehi lol asi bateein yahaan nehi kehte



hahaha i know Sir i was just pulling your legs


----------



## Imran Khan

desiman said:


> Bhaijan dont worry, koi galat dhandhe nehi ho rahe yahaan par, itna bura bhi nehi hoon mein



mughy pata hai tu kitna chaloo hai bhai


----------



## desiman

Zaki said:


> hahaha i know Sir i was just pulling your legs



lol its ok bhaijan my legs are quite long


----------



## desiman

Imran Khan said:


> mughy pata hai tu kitna chaloo hai bhai



 chote bhai ko chalu bol rahe ho, so sad, Jine ka matlab hi nehi raha ab lol


----------



## Imran Khan

desiman said:


> chote bhai ko chalu bol rahe ho, so sad, Jine ka matlab hi nehi raha ab lol



choty bhai bher kya kya kerty hai opper main pardha hai. mera apna jeeny ka maqsad nhi raha


----------



## desiman

Imran Khan said:


> choty bhai bher kya kya kerty hai opper main pardha hai. mera apna jeeny ka maqsad nhi raha



mods delete that post lol Imran bhai ko kuch ho jaye ye mein bardaasht nehi kar sakta lol aesa maat kaho bhaijan aap toh hamari jaan hai  chote bhai ne kuch bhi nehi kiya, use pasa rahe hai lol


----------



## Hyde

desiman said:


> lol its ok bhaijan my legs are quite long



apni legs ko band kar ke rakhna ........... kisi asli pathan ka haath lag gaya to phir ................. 

zayada spread naa kiya karo........ not good for you 

(joking take it as a joke only)


----------



## desiman

Zaki said:


> apni legs ko band kar ke rakhna ........... kisi asli pathan ka haath lag gaya to phir .................
> 
> zayada spread naa kiya karo........ not good for you
> 
> (joking take it as a joke only)



legs are tightly closed, now people are staring at me at work  
bahut jankari hai apko legs ke bare mein  shaadi ho gayi apki ? lol


----------



## Imran Khan

Zaki said:


> apni legs ko band kar ke rakhna ........... kisi asli pathan ka haath lag gaya to phir .................
> 
> zayada spread naa kiya karo........ not good for you
> 
> (joking take it as a joke only)



wo mera chota bhai hai or main khan hoon ok

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

Imran Khan said:


> wo mera chota bhai hai or main khan hoon ok



bilkool toh koi panga maat lo mere saath


----------



## Hyde

desiman said:


> legs are tightly closed, now people are staring at me at work
> bahut jankari hai apko legs ke bare mein  shaadi ho gayi apki ? lol


nahi bhai is ke liye shaadi karna zaror nahi hai 

This is something that you learn automatically once you grown up 

This is a kind of a certificate to confirm if you are an adult or still a child


----------



## desiman

Zaki said:


> nahi bhai is ke liye shaadi karna zaror nahi hai
> 
> This is something that you learn automatically once you grown up
> 
> This is a kind of a certificate to confirm if you are an adult or still a child



lol woh toh hai hi, you learn such things as you get older, par shaadi kar lo yaar


----------



## Hyde

desiman said:


> lol woh toh hai hi, you learn such things as you get older, par shaadi kar lo yaar



yaar dhondho koi India main meray liye

1 teer se 2 shikaar ho jayen ge........ i want to visit india one day and this trip will help me get married as well as give me a chance to visit INDIA 

Would love to visit Delhi, Ajmer Shareef in Rajasthan, Indian side of Punjab and Agra and if still some time left then Goa and Kerala


----------



## Hammy007

oo bhai, this is not the whatever thread, please dont post OT


----------



## Nahraf

Zaki said:


> yaar dhondho koi India main meray liye



In my experience, only those who have bad reputation in their town or community go out and look for a bride. Pakistan has 190 million people so there are 95 million females and probably 10-15 million between 18-25 years old so you have lot of selection.


----------



## desiman

Zaki said:


> yaar dhondho koi India main meray liye
> 
> 1 teer se 2 shikaar ho jayen ge........ i want to visit india one day and this trip will help me get married as well as give me a chance to visit INDIA
> 
> Would love to visit Delhi, Ajmer Shareef in Rajasthan, Indian side of Punjab and Agra and if still some time left then Goa and Kerala



bhaijan mein toh Canada mein hoon, Gori chalegi ?  Jab bhi India ana ho apko bol dena, banda hazir ho jayega


----------



## desiman

Nahraf said:


> In my experience, only those who have bad reputation in their town or community go out and look for a bride. Pakistan has 190 million people so there are 95 million females and probably 10-15 million between 18-25 years old so you have lot of selection.



a bit more selection never hurt anybody


----------



## Imran Khan

desiman said:


> bhaijan mein toh Canada mein hoon, Gori chalegi ?  Jab bhi India ana ho apko bol dena, banda hazir ho jayega



lo bhaI hamara bhya ye kam karata hai > ab khandan ki izaat khak main mila di. kal se jo bhi poochy ga mugh se tumhara bhaya canada main kya kerta hai?. main keh doon ga broker hai bhai larkiyaan bechta kharedta or rent pe deta hai


----------



## Hyde

Nahraf said:


> In my experience, only those who have bad reputation in their town or community go out and look for a bride. Pakistan has 190 million people so there are 95 million females and probably 10-15 million between 18-25 years old so you have lot of selection.



yaar tum to advance main chalte ho last time i checked our population was around 175 million peoples.

And i don't want to marry aunties............ ab 25 is not my type............ i am little younger than this age though i don't mind girls of my bigger age but i believe younger girls can make better relationships with you.

And there is no harm finding a girl in india (and not your own town) as long as the girl is ok. I don't mind marrying anybody as long as she is the best choice available.


----------



## Nahraf

Zaki said:


> yaar tum to advance main chalte ho last time i checked our population was around 175 million peoples.



http://prb.org/pdf09/09wpds_eng.pdf

According to 2009 World Population Data Sheet, Pakistan's population in July 2009 was 181 million. We have over 2.5&#37; natural increase plus uncounted millions of Afghan refugees. So I can surmise that we have around 190 million in 2010.


----------



## Hyde

Nahraf said:


> http://prb.org/pdf09/09wpds_eng.pdf
> 
> According to 2009 World Population Data Sheet, Pakistan's population in July 2009 was 181 million. We have over 2.5% natural increase plus uncounted millions of Afghan refugees. So I can surmise that we have around 190 million in 2010.



174,578,558 (July 2009 est.) according to CIA Factbook.

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/pk.html


----------



## desiman

Imran Khan said:


> lo bhaI hamara bhya ye kam karata hai > ab khandan ki izaat khak main mila di. kal se jo bhi poochy ga mugh se tumhara bhaya canada main kya kerta hai?. main keh doon ga broker hai bhai larkiyaan bechta kharedta or rent pe deta hai



Bhaijan kyun laga rahe ho meri lol mein toh apne liye bhi ladki nehi dund sakta uske liye kya dondonga  chote bhai ki laga rahe ho


----------



## Hyde

Imran Khan said:


> lo bhaI hamara bhya ye kam karata hai > ab khandan ki izaat khak main mila di. kal se jo bhi poochy ga mugh se tumhara bhaya canada main kya kerta hai?. main keh doon ga broker hai bhai larkiyaan bechta kharedta or rent pe deta hai



matbal angrezi zubaan main bolay to PIMP 

oh god.................... sorry desiman

lagta hai ghalat aadmi se panga le liya thaa


----------



## Hyde

desiman said:


> Bhaijan kyun laga rahe ho meri lol mein toh apne liye bhi ladki nehi dund sakta uske liye kya dondonga  chote bhai ki laga rahe ho



Thank god aap ne confirmation kar di........ warna main to kuch aur hi samagh betha thaa


----------



## Nahraf

Zaki said:


> 174,578,558 (July 2009 est.) according to CIA Factbook.
> 
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/pk.html



I prefer NGO statistics compared to government agencies.


----------



## Imran Khan

Zaki said:


> Thank god aap ne confirmation kar di........ warna main to kuch aur hi samagh betha thaa



tum log to bus asra dhoondhty ho moqa mily or,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Hyde

Imran Khan said:


> tum log to bus asra dhoondhty ho moqa mily or,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



naa bhai main aap ki tarah pathan nahi hon 

joh baat baat pe CHEER PHAAR de 

Main to masoom Punjabi hon  with no bad intentions  (joking)


----------



## khanz

Forrest Griffin said:


> aren't you the politically correct one.



better than being an e-mullah


----------



## Forrest Griffin

khanz said:


> better than being an e-mullah



your stupidity precedes you


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

its so much into our life and society, no one can actually build up restrain to avoid watching them , however, making yourself busy in work or hanging out with friends or a cultured girl friend really takes your mind away from all this BS...!
I have a GF who litrelly forces me to say my prayers and read Quran , believe me if you have friend or GF of this attitude, your mind will never build up wrong thoughts and temptations...!!!

One word is for those who always love to bash some here and label them as morale police and e mullahs , i find this thing really not good, i am not saying that what they are doing is good, even i get irritated by such people, but that irritation in noway gives me the right to bash such people and label them as morale police and e-mullahs or whatever. Everybody here has an opinion, its up to individual that weather he agrees or disagrees with that opinion ,One has the right to disagree but at the same time making sure that the respect of that point of view is kept intact. Terms such as E-Mullahs and Morale Police are more like personal attacks for those who present their view based upon limited knowledge and it would certainly not help them change their attitude .
In short Its the horse rider who controls the horse not the horse who controls the rider .When you reach the edge of the cliff you have to pull back the reins or else you will fall down along with the horse .

hope i didn't offend anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

Forrest Griffin said:


> your stupidity precedes you



Like i said **** is available in pakistan just like every other country don't get mad coz i admit it .You've got to be pretty stupid yourself if you think you can stop **** esp in pakistan where black market DVD business is huge and is something thats easily found on the internet and something people only watch in secret inn their own homes where you have no authority or way of knowing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Forrest Griffin

khanz said:


> Like i said **** is available in pakistan just like every other country don't get mad coz i admit it .You've got to be pretty stupid yourself if you think you can stop **** esp in pakistan where black market DVD business is huge and is something thats easily found on the internet and something people only watch in secret inn their own homes where you have no authority or way of knowing.



Who says I want to stop it or that I even care about it?

You need to work on your analytical skills you degenerate snot.


----------



## dolphin

I recently came across a TV doc on the arrest of the Mujrahs (sp?) and prostitutes found in Islamabad last year. That was the last place in Pakistan i'd ever imagine of having such sex clubs. It's unbelievable! And the sad most unfortunate thing is many of these girls were young and chose the sex industry out of their own choice. 

Perhaps there's something going on with the youths we don't understand. I believe most of these girls who were working their may have undergone some sort of childhood trauma/abuse which may have significantly impacted them mentally. 

We require more psychiatrists!


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

what we need to do is provide our people with something to do, any social activities, jobs, anything... when they will be free they will indulge in such activities, but once they got their hands on something worthy such things will decrease by themselves!!!


----------



## dolphin

Also there's something wrong with SOME of the men. They always fix their eyes at women on the streets. I've always noticed this! It's as though they've never seen a women before! arrghh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> what we need to do is provide our people with something to do, any social activities, jobs, anything... when they will be free they will indulge in such activities, but once they got their hands on something worthy such things will decrease by themselves!!!



there is nothing wrong with these activities, its your personal choice and if your a grown up adult its your right to watch whatever you want. No matter how many social activities you have, this is human impulse and you cannot stop it. Will you ban sex now also ? its the same thing really. Stop being the moral guardian here, we already have enough of those around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

dolphin said:


> Also there's something wrong with SOME of the men. They always fix their eyes at women on the streets. I've always noticed this! It's as though they've never seen a women before! arrghh...



thats soo true!!!! i mean if someone stares at you it really makes you feel insecure, how would they feel other staring at their sisters!!!

but one thing is there as well sometimes the females also present themselves in a way to attract people, heavy makeup, tight/revealing clothing etc

I have seen guys ogling at gals on the streets of UK as well, its some 'built-in' thing!!!


----------



## Forrest Griffin

most females like the attention (western females)


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

desiman said:


> there is nothing wrong with these activities, its your personal choice and if your a grown up adult its your right to watch whatever you want. No matter how many social activities you have, this is human impulse and you cannot stop it. Will you ban sex now also ? its the same thing really. Stop being the moral guardian here, we already have enough of those around.


there is something wrong buddy, such videos enhance the chances that a person will indulge in any kind of sexual activity, which itself is wrong on the moral grounds... having sexual feelings is natural but there is also a proper way to direct your 'such' energies to!!! i.e. get married


----------



## zagahaga

Forrest Griffin said:


> your stupidity precedes you



i couldent agree more


----------



## desiman

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> there is something wrong buddy, such videos enhance the chances that a person will indulge in any kind of sexual activity, which itself is wrong on the moral grounds... having sexual feelings is natural but there is also a proper way to direct your 'such' energies to!!! i.e. get married



Well we have already seen the result of trying to forcefully suppress such feelings, there is basically no way of doing that. Since the beginning of man, such feelings have been there and it has depended on society to call it moral or amoral. Studies have shown that pornography reduces the overall rate of rape and sexual assault. We can see the effect of adult videos and content on Japan where rate of rape has dropped quite a lot since the adult industry took off there. Again its a personal choice whether to view such content, everything done in balance is good. Overdoing anything like watching pornography or restricting adult content will only lead to more problems.


----------



## Comet

Its a Sin and I urge every one to stay away from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

umairp said:


> Its a Sin and I urge every one to stay away from it.



who gets to define what a sin is ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

desiman said:


> who gets to define what a sin is ?



For Muslims: its Quran and Hadith.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dvk1982

Well everyone holds their opinion.... esp when it comes to sex, religion and politics....

To me, watching **** or sex is everyones own business and personal choice. After all its a biological need. Nothing sud get out of our hands... nothing...
sex, food, madness abt oneself, ones country, caste, religion... as long as one owns WHAT he or she is doing and knows the tipping point or atleast shows the ability to restrain, thats all is required.... However we may be civilized end of the story is we are ANIMALS !!


----------



## dvk1982

umairp said:


> For Muslims: its Quran and Hadith.



dont get too emotional... before u r muslim or me being a hindu.. we are human beings and that is the eternal truth... and we are no different than other living organisms in terms of our needs and desires. 

as long as people enjoy their lives without creating havoc in others lives is itself a big deal....


----------



## Comet

dvk1982 said:


> dont get too emotional... before u r muslim or me being a hindu.. we are human beings and that is the eternal truth... and* we are no different than other living organisms in terms of our needs and desires. *
> 
> as long as people enjoy their lives without creating havoc in others lives is itself a big deal....



I ain't no emotional. yes we are humans. We have been living on this planet for centuries. 

Other animals don't watch ****, do they. 

Out religion (and yours) don't stop us from fulfilling our sexual desires. But, it asks for the right approach. Watching **** ain't right, not at least in our religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FreekiN

I am totally against when it falls into the hands of children. 

Since we cannot take it out of the hands of adults, the least we can do is get it out of the hands of minors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Comet

FreekiN said:


> I am totally against when it falls into the hands of children.
> 
> Since we cannot take it out of the hands of adults, the least we can do is get it out of the hands of minors.



I think the problem is with illiterate parents. They cannot understand the use of technology and their children get benefit from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dvk1982

umairp said:


> I ain't no emotional. yes we are humans. We have been living on this planet for centuries.
> 
> * Other animals don't watch ****, do they. *
> 
> Out religion (and yours) don't stop us from fulfilling our sexual desires. But, it asks for the right approach. Watching **** ain't right, not at least in our religion.



well, so u have problem with the means or the expression ?

Going by ur logic, other animals also dont have marriages, becoz they dont have a moral system or whatever we have defined. Animals (except humans) express what they feel, is more disorganized and dont really have the means to ****. 

My point is expression and means may differ but underlying needs are same. Lets not restrict ourselves by what our religion dictates.,Religion was actually brought to bring order in our society. Doesnt mean it is the RULE OF THE NATURE.

There is this space before humans and will be after us. We are too insignificant to fight what is moral and push our beliefs/views on others.. 

If you say, u dont like watching, well u r entitled to it, but plz dont bring in what One ought to do and one ought not to do esp when those things are PERSONAL choices. (I am talking abt Adults)


----------



## Comet

dvk1982 said:


> well, so u have problem with the means or the expression ?
> 
> Going by ur logic, other animals also dont have marriages, becoz they dont have a moral system or whatever we have defined. Animals (except humans) express what they feel, is more disorganized and dont really have the means to ****.
> 
> My point is expression and means may differ but underlying needs are same. Lets not restrict ourselves by what our religion dictates.,Religion was actually brought to bring order in our society. Doesnt mean it is the RULE OF THE NATURE.
> 
> There is this space before humans and will be after us. We are too insignificant to fight what is moral and push our beliefs/views on others..
> 
> If you say, u dont like watching, well u r entitled to it, but plz dont bring in what One ought to do and one ought not to do esp when those things are PERSONAL choices. (I am talking abt Adults)



I never said no one should do this. I just said Muslim should refrain from it. 

And I disagree with you on religion matter. For me, My Religion is the Rule of Nature. For me there is no personal choice if it goes against my Religion. If I am to mold my religion every now and then for personal benefits than I should abandon it altogether because it guarantees good society only if I follow it completely.


----------



## dvk1982

umairp said:


> *I never said no one should do this. I just said Muslim should refrain from it. *
> 
> And I disagree with you on religion matter. For me, My Religion is the Rule of Nature.



well ur self contradicting. U say u dont moral police on what others sud do or not on this **** subject but yet end the sentence with "I just said Muslim should refrain from it."

And by "Rule of Nature" I meant the laws of our nature like breathing, resting, energy and not our beliefs becoz beliefs change as they do in our case but laws of nature are constant for all of us.


----------



## Comet

dvk1982 said:


> well ur self contradicting. U say u dont moral police on what others sud do or not on this **** subject but yet end the sentence with "I just said Muslim should refrain from it."
> 
> And by "Rule of Nature" I meant the laws of our nature like breathing, resting, energy and not our beliefs becoz beliefs change as they do in our case but laws of nature are constant for all of us.



Well, let me put it this way. I am merely *asking *them not to do this. I am not *forcing *them.
Do you understand the difference between Preaching and Forcing ?


----------



## dvk1982

umairp said:


> Well, let me put it this way. I am merely *asking *them not to do this. I am not *forcing *them.
> Do you understand the difference between Preaching and Forcing ?



hmmm, now those words could be played.... if thats just ur view i dont have any probs... preach or force in the name of preaching.....

Whoo are we anyways to decide how others need to live their lives if they dont bother us ? My point was and is that we are stringent to our beliefs sometimes too much and think anything that deviates our process isn't correct.

Lets agree to disagree. U know one more point to make- EVery religion sins sex(out of marriage) and ****. Its some coincidence isnt it ? may be our elders knew it very well, if u can control others desires, u can control or influence others...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

karachi porm hub ??????


dude it happens everywhere . paksitna is not alone and how can u think or hope it cant happen in paksitan.

with countries like india pakistan bungla desh , where corruption , law n order in such position. where terrorism can reside peacefully where - underworld and police work in tendum with eachother.

i think **** industry is very easy to spread its leg. ( touche )

and **** obsession have nothing to do with , which religoon you are from and which country you are from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Enough with the reasonable discussion, post pics of **** stars who originate from South Asia.

I want to do my ahem, research on it. Then we discuss them. To tell the people of South Asia if it is worthwhile or not to see these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

what i fail to understand is we can curb smoking at airports! we can make the worse of the worse driver drive abiding the rules on the motorway we can stop people from talking on cell phones while driving! 

however we cannot curb ****! basically it is our own mistake we don't take the matter as seriously as we should!!


----------



## Frankenstein

Shamsher said:


> thats embarrassing, its Islamic republic of Pakistan





desiman said:


> wow i never knew stuff like this Happens in Pakistan also, nice article.



**** is in every Country whether it is Islamic or non Islamic


----------



## Ahmad

Forrest Griffin said:


> most females like the attention (western females)



every woman no matter where they come from and what nationality they got seek attention. prostitution is something else, it is about money , not attention.


----------



## pak-marine

This rainbow centre place is really insane .. there is no restriction on even the type of **** they sell , they need some sort of regulation , i from my personal experience have heard guys talking to customers selling some real sick stuff


----------



## ice_man

pak-marine said:


> This rainbow centre place is really insane .. there is no restriction on even the type of **** they sell , they need some sort of regulation , i from my personal experience have heard guys talking to customers selling some real sick stuff



 bhai you know alot kya kya khareeda hai apnay??? 

single,double ya triple!!! 

the bottom line is if we can control mobile phone usage & smoking if we try hard enough we can stop sale of ****!


----------



## pak-marine

ice_man said:


> bhai you know alot kya kya khareeda hai apnay???
> 
> single,double ya triple!!!
> 
> the bottom line is if we can control mobile phone usage & smoking if we try hard enough we can stop sale of ****!



haha .. yar honestly speaking main bhi TOTAYY hi lenay gaya tha but what this sales guy offered me was some sick cr*p ,i cant even name it here .... agree with you this thing needs to be regulated big time


----------



## Hammy007

ice_man said:


> bhai you know alot kya kya khareeda hai apnay???
> 
> single,double ya triple!!!



xxxx  lol.............



pak-marine said:


> haha .. yar honestly speaking main bhi TOTAYY hi lenay gaya tha but what this sales guy offered me was some sick cr*p ,i cant even name it here .... agree with you this thing needs to be regulated big time



abba ko bataon ga ab main


----------



## dolphin

pak-marine said:


> haha .. yar honestly speaking main bhi TOTAYY hi lenay gaya tha but what this sales guy offered me was some sick cr*p ,i cant even name it here .... agree with you this thing needs to be regulated big time



Astaghfirullah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Hammy007 said:


> xxxx  lol.............
> 
> 
> 
> abba ko bataon ga ab main



na kar yar ... chal i will send few ur way ..deal !?


----------



## dolphin

dvk1982 said:


> hmmm, now those words could be played.... if thats just ur view i dont have any probs... preach or force in the name of preaching.....
> 
> Whoo are we anyways to decide how others need to live their lives if they dont bother us ? My point was and is that we are stringent to our beliefs sometimes too much and think anything that deviates our process isn't correct.
> 
> Lets agree to disagree. U know one more point to make- EVery religion sins sex(out of marriage) and ****. Its some coincidence isnt it ? may be our elders knew it very well, if u can control others desires, u can control or influence others...



*
Well we BELIEVE it is a sin, thus it's a sin. PERIOD! **** and such sinful activities not only SPIRITUALLY effect the subconscious mind and the soul, but can surround one in negative energy leading one to become further astray and prevent them from practising their deen.

If you wish to lead a spiritual way of life and become a better practising muslim or individual then refrain from it.*


----------



## WAQAS119

i live in Lahore. Here before the Taliban and bomb blast stuff, HALL ROAD was full of **** CDs and DVDs. People openly on rerhis used to sell this kind of stuff. But after Taliban issue grew up, everything became so clean.....

Actually HALL ROAD received some threats, may be by any person other than Taliban claiming him to be Taliban....


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Forrest Griffin said:


> most females like the attention (western females)



joke of the day, Females come in **** Movies because they want attention!!!


----------



## CHTYA_nandan

EmO GiRl said:


> joke of the day, Females come in **** Movies because they want attention!!!



They do come in movies for money and XXX.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

CHTYA_nandan said:


> They do come in movies for money and XXX.



money yes

XXX, dont know what you are referring towards & i wont ask it

But attention, My foot


----------



## duhastmish

CHTYA_nandan said:


> They do come in movies for money and XXX.



I really dont want to degrade this forum so i will refrain from saying stuff i should .

who dont want money ??? be it men or women or tranny. 

everybody need money to survive and to be ahead of others. 

and xxx if thats the case - then u must dress well for you all men office to get laid too ? 

Disrespecting women just shows how loose and pathetic one's values are. 

----- women and forced in to prostitution in this men dominated world , mostly for their basic survival. 

yes these are weak women who cant stand and fight . but nobody goes into prostitution for fame .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

> women and forced in to prostitution in this men dominated world , mostly for their basic survival.
> 
> yes these are weak women who cant stand and fight . but nobody goes into prostitution for fame .



Thank you


----------



## T-Faz

duhastmish said:


> who dont want money ??? *be it men or women or tranny.*



LOL, .

Something we should know.


----------



## Hyde

duhastmish said:


> ----- women and forced in to prostitution in this men dominated world , mostly for their basic survival.
> 
> yes these are weak women who cant stand and fight . but nobody goes into prostitution for fame .



naa yaara this is what used to happen in 19th century. I can't say about Asian womens but most of the western womens join prostitution only for fun and an easy way to make big money. Its 80&#37; fun 20% big money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Zaki said:


> naa yaara this is what used to happen in 19th century. I can't say about Asian womens but most of the western womens join prostitution only for fun and an easy way to make big money. Its 80% fun 20% big money.



no zaki - i seen it , a girl from my school , a Caucasian was forced in to strip joint because - she had bad accident , had one daughter from her highschool bf. and parents didnt support her. was not good to work in office or anywhere.

as i am also one from asian origin parents , i know how much our family support us - biggest strength of these south asian countries 

are not religion society nthing but FAMILY TIES. we are helped and supported and loved so much by our own that - we always find a way out.

not in west - thats why most women fidn them self no easier path than prostitution.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Zaki said:


> naa yaara this is what used to happen in 19th century. I can't say about Asian womens but most of the western womens join prostitution only for fun and an easy way to make big money. Its 80&#37; fun 20% big money.



*do one thing use google & explore this 'world unseen'

want more? use PM*



> *Thai Families Selling their Children to the Sex Trade*
> 
> Mae Sai, Thailand --* When Burmese migrant Ngun Chai sold his 13-year-old daughter into prostitution for $114, his wife, La, had one regret -- they didn't get a good price for her.*
> 
> *"I should have asked for 10,000 baht ($228)," La Chai said. "He robbed us."*
> 
> She was angry that the agent who bought her eldest child, Saikun, in 1999 took her to Bangkok, some 460 miles away, rather than a nearby city as promised. It did not concern La Chai that Saikun would be forced to have sex with as many as eight men a day.
> 
> Ngun Chai earns about $100 a year selling bamboo bowls in the local market and lives in a thatched hut in Pa Tek village on the outskirts of Mae Sai, a bustling town of 80,000 inhabitants on Thailand's northern most border with Burma. Tensions run high between the two nations' armies and occasionally lead to the exchange of gunfire across the muddy waters of the Mae Sai River separating the two nations.
> 
> But the occasional violence has done nothing to hinder* the town's two main trades -- drugs and daughters*.
> 
> Though the smuggling of vast quantities of heroin and amphetamines from Burma and China through Thailand has given the region its infamous tag -- the Golden Triangle -- it's the explosion in the recruitment of girls into the lucrative Thai sex industry that has put this border town on the map.
> 
> Last December, Mae Sai was high on the agenda at the Second World Congress against Commercial Sexual Exploitation of Children, held in Yokohama, Japan, where national governments and child protection agencies met to exchange information and review policies.
> 
> There are no reliable statistics on the number of children working in the sex industry worldwide, but the lowest figure cited is 1 million. The United Nations Children's Fund estimates that one-third of sex workers in Southeast Asia are 12 to 17 years of age.
> 
> Every year, hundreds of young girls from Mae Sai are spirited away to brothels in Bangkok, where they feed the insatiable appetite of the* $20 billion *commercial sex industry, according to the International Labor Organization.
> 
> "We tend to think of trafficking as involving sophisticated crime organizations, but much of it is really a cottage industry involving small- time profiteers," said Phil Marshall, manager of a U.N. agency in Bangkok that monitors the trafficking of women and children.
> 
> The Development and Education Program for Daughters and Communities (DEPDC),
> 
> *a nongovernmental organization in Mae Sai that works with local girls who are at risk of being sold, estimates that of Pa Tek's 800 families, 7 in every 10 have sold at least one daughter into the trade*.
> 
> With prices varying from $114 to $913 -- the latter figure equal to almost six years' wages for most families -- parental bonds in impoverished households are easily broken. In fact, child prostitution is so established that many brothel agents live in the village, and are often friends or relatives of the family from whom they buy the children.
> 
> "Agents will come to the village with orders to fill so people in Bangkok - Thai men and foreigners, mostly Europeans - can order girls like they order pizza," said DEPDC Director Sompop Jantraka. "If they want a girl with thin hips and big breasts, the agents will come up here and find her. They always deliver."
> 
> The agents also approach the thousands of girls from Burma, Laos and southern provinces of China who cross the border annually. Many wind up working as prostitutes in Singapore, Malaysia, the United Arab Emirates and Australia.
> 
> But few villages in the region have contributed as many daughters as Pa Tek.
> 
> Populated by Burmese immigrants who have crossed the border illegally to escape poverty and persecution by their nation's military leaders, most are allowed by the Thai government to live and work in the border area with no legal status. Many work as agricultural laborers and earn less than $160 a year.
> 
> *The depths of poverty make the area easy pickings for brothel agents, or "aunties."*
> 
> Virginity is highly prized. Fueling the demand for young girls is ignorance about HIV-AIDS transmission and myths about the curative powers of virginity.
> 
> Some brothel customers - especially those from Taiwan, Hong Kong and the Middle East - believe a child is unable to transmit disease and therefore less risky for sex. In reality, children are physically more prone to bleeding,
> 
> infection and disease, said Marshall of the United Nations.
> 
> Somporn Khempetch, coordinator of the Child Protection and Rights Center in Mae Sai, said 50 girls in Pa Tek had died last year from AIDS.
> 
> Despite the risks,* there is no shortage of parents willing to sell their children*.
> 
> A recent ILO report challenges existing thinking on child prostitution in Asia. The policy is to target sophisticated people-smuggling networks, but the report says the majority of girls who leave their villages to work in the sex trade do so through informal networks, and with the approval and willing participation of their parents.
> 
> "We have found that many girls want to leave home and work elsewhere, preferably in cities," said Hans van de Glind, one of the report's authors. "It's not so much a poverty issue because we found that girls from one village would migrate while girls from another, equally poor, wouldn't."
> 
> Sompop, of DEPDC, says education is the way to deter girls from going into prostitution. Before the 1997 Thai constitution guaranteed citizens 12 years of free education, the majority of girls leaving Mae Sai for the sex trade were Thai, he says. Now, Thais account for less that 2 percent, according to Sompop.
> 
> With fewer Thai girls going into the trade, agents have cast their nets wider to snag the many girls from neighboring countries who cross the bridge over the Mae Sai River into Thailand.
> 
> "This is an open border," said Wichai Promsilpa, Mae Sai's police chief. "Thousands of people cross here every day. We cannot tell the difference between a girl coming here to buy eggs and a girl coming to work as a prostitute."
> 
> Sompop, however, says prostitution will continue as long as foreigners come looking for cheap sex.
> 
> "The border was always easy to get across," he said. "What has changed is the demand for these girls. As long as there are foreign men coming to this country and spending large amounts of money for girls, this trade will flourish."
> 
> *Meanwhile, DEPDC workers are keeping a close watch on the Chais' beautiful 12-year-old daughter, Nangdee. They worry that brothel agents will dangle the maximum amount for her, but Saikun, the daughter Ngun Chai sold, said, "I never want my sister to work in a brothel."*
> 
> Thai Families Selling their Children to the Sex Trade - Slavery & Prostitution - The Sex eZine





> *Iraqi women: Prostituting ourselves to feed our children*
> 
> BAGHDAD, Iraq (CNN) -- The women are too afraid and ashamed to show their faces or have their real names used. They have been driven to sell their bodies to put food on the table for their children -- for as little as $8 a day.
> art.iraqwoman.cnn.jpg
> 
> Suha, 37, is a mother of three. She says her husband thinks she is cleaning houses when she leaves home.
> 
> "People shouldn't criticize women, or talk badly about them," says 37-year-old Suha as she adjusts the light colored scarf she wears these days to avoid extremists who insist women cover themselves. "They all say we have lost our way, but they never ask why we had to take this path."
> 
> A mother of three, she wears light makeup, a gold pendant of Iraq around her neck, and an unexpected air of elegance about her.
> 
> "I don't have money to take my kid to the doctor. I have to do anything that I can to preserve my child, because I am a mother," she says, explaining why she prostitutes herself.
> 
> Anger and frustration rise in her voice as she speaks.
> 
> "No matter what else I may be, no matter how off the path I may be, I am a mother!" Video Watch a woman describe turning to prostitution to "save my child" &#187;
> 
> Her clasped hands clench and unclench nervously. Suha's husband thinks that she is cleaning houses when she goes away.
> 
> So does Karima's family.
> 
> "At the start I was cleaning homes, but I wasn't making much. No matter how hard I worked it just wasn't enough," she says.
> 
> Karima, clad in all black, adds, "My husband died of lung cancer nine months ago and left me with nothing."
> 
> She has five children, ages 8 to 17. Her eldest son could work, but she's too afraid for his life to let him go into the streets, preferring to sacrifice herself than risk her child.
> 
> She was solicited the first time when she was cleaning an office.
> 
> "They took advantage of me," she says softly. "At first I rejected it, but then I realized I have to do it."
> 
> Both Suha and Karima have clients that call them a couple times a week. Other women resort to trips to the market to find potential clients. Or they flag down vehicles.
> 
> Prostitution is a choice more and more Iraqi women are making just to survive.
> 
> "It's increasing," Suha says. "I found this 'thing' through my friend, and I have another friend in the same predicament as mine. Because of the circumstance, she is forced to do such things."
> 
> Violence, increased cost of living, and lack of any sort of government aid leave women like these with few other options, according to humanitarian workers.
> 
> "At this point there is a population of women who have to sell their bodies in order to keep their children alive," says Yanar Mohammed, head and founder of the Organization for Women's Freedom in Iraq. "It's a taboo that no one is speaking about."
> 
> She adds, "There is a huge population of women who were the victims of war who had to sell their bodies, their souls and they lost it all. It crushes us to see them, but we have to work on it and that's why we started our team of women activists."
> 
> Her team pounds the streets of Baghdad looking for these victims often too humiliated to come forward.
> 
> "Most of the women that we find at hospitals [who] have tried to commit suicide" have been involved in prostitution, said Basma Rahim, a member of Mohammed's team.
> 
> The team's aim is to compile information on specific cases and present it to Iraq's political parties -- to have them, as Mohammed puts it, "come tell us what [they] are ... going to do about this."
> 
> Rahim tells the heartbreaking story of one woman they found who lives in a room with three of her children: "She has sex while her three children are in the room, but she makes them stand in separate corners."
> 
> According to Rahim and Mohammed, most of the women they encounter say they are driven to prostitution by a desperate desire for survival in the dangerously violent and unforgiving circumstances in Iraq.
> 
> "They took this path but they are not pleased," Rahim says.
> 
> Karima says when she sees her children with food on the table, she is able to convince herself that it's worth it. "Everything is for the children. They are the beauty in life and, without them, we cannot live."
> 
> But she says, "I would never allow my daughter to do this. I would rather marry her off at 13 than have her go through this."
> 
> Karima's last happy memory is of her late husband, when they were a family and able to shoulder the hardships of life in today's Iraq together.
> 
> Suha says as a young girl she dreamed of being a doctor, with her mom boasting about her potential in that career. Life couldn't have taken her further from that dream.
> advertisement
> 
> "It's not like we were born into this, nor was it ever in my blood," she says.
> 
> What she does for her family to survive now eats away at her. "I lay on my pillow and my brain is spinning, and it all comes back to me as if I am watching a movie."
> Iraqi women: Prostituting ourselves to feed our children - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Well i was only talking about the europan countries only since majority of the pornstars belong to western countries only. I know there have been many incidents in asian, african and other poor countries where womens are forcefully dragged into this industry but my previous statement was based only on Western countries. You see there have been many surveys and reports trying to find out the reason why the western girls are engaged into prostitution and they came to know the large number of prostitutions are university students. Out of which large number agreed they were doing all this to make some fun and rest of them said they are invovled in this to earn college/uni fee.

You all know very well the womens are very much protected in European countries. They have given extra-ordinary rights for the safety/protection of womens. People usually finishes college at the age of 19 and the education is free all over europe until 19. The government provide you student loans to carry on with your studies then why do they really need to engage themselves into **** industry?

I was generally talking about the majority of the pornstars and perhaps 80&#37; of them belongs to European countries only and all of us know very well in europe it is not easy to drag womens into this business forcefully.

I agree this statement does not apply in poor countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHTYA_nandan

duhastmish said:


> yes these are weak women who cant stand and fight . but nobody goes into prostitution for fame .



mahatma ji, we are not talking about prostitution. 

As far as **** movies are concerned, people (in western countries) opt **** for money, fun, prospects of serious hollywood movies (which effectively means fame) etc.

If you are already not aware, many of hollywoods superstars today were once **** stars?? So according to you, were they exploited for being poor and "forced" to do **** movies?? Do you know oscar winning Kate Winslet?? Have you seen her previous movies??

Was she vulnerable to exploitation for being poor?? I dont think so.

Its good that you stand on moral high ground and play safe.


P.S. Just forgot to mention that poor chaps forced into **** business, dont go for body piercing, tatoos and enhancement surgeries if they (as you say) are poor and cannot afford to buy food and stuffs. 

i have a clear cut differentiation betwen prostitution and commercial **** movies. I am not negating your gandhigiri over prostitution. Its a menace for sure.


----------



## CHTYA_nandan

EmO GiRl said:


> *do one thing use google & explore this 'world unseen'
> 
> want more? use PM*



Please keep prostitution away from the ambit of discussion. 

Do not superimpose prostitution over commercial ****. Thread on prostitution would be better place to keep your views.

These are seperate entities, one by force, the other by will mostly.


----------



## FreekiN

A prostitute in America:





A prostitute in Europe:





A prostitute in Pakistan:





Learn the differences and the reason why they do it.

Frucking crazy sh!t we got here.


----------



## Forrest Griffin

Ahmad said:


> every woman no matter where they come from and what nationality they got seek attention. prostitution is something else, it is about money , not attention.





EmO GiRl said:


> joke of the day, Females come in **** Movies because they want attention!!!



I was referring to these posts you scholarly geniuses. 




dolphin said:


> Also there's something wrong with SOME of the men. They always fix their eyes at women on the streets. I've always noticed this! It's as though they've never seen a women before! arrghh...
> 
> 
> 
> VrSoLdIeRs said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats soo true!!!! i mean if someone stares at you it really makes you feel insecure, how would they feel other staring at their sisters!!!
> 
> but one thing is there as well sometimes the females also present themselves in a way to attract people, heavy makeup, tight/revealing clothing etc
> 
> I have seen guys ogling at gals on the streets of UK as well, its some 'built-in' thing!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Forrest Griffin

EmO GiRl said:


> money yes
> 
> XXX, dont know what you are referring towards & i wont ask
> But attention, My foot



Does your foot do all the thinking for you? If so its not surprising.


----------



## DesiGuy

Self delete.


----------



## desiman

umairp said:


> For Muslims: its Quran and Hadith.



the world is not just made up of muslims.


----------



## duhastmish

CHTYA_nandan said:


> mahatma ji, we are not talking about prostitution.
> 
> As far as **** movies are concerned, people (in western countries) opt **** for money, fun, prospects of serious hollywood movies (which effectively means fame) etc.
> 
> If you are already not aware, many of hollywoods superstars today were once **** stars?? So according to you, were they exploited for being poor and "forced" to do **** movies?? Do you know oscar winning Kate Winslet?? Have you seen her previous movies??
> 
> Was she vulnerable to exploitation for being poor?? I dont think so.
> 
> Its good that you stand on moral high ground and play safe.
> 
> 
> P.S. Just forgot to mention that poor chaps forced into **** business, dont go for body piercing, tatoos and enhancement surgeries if they (as you say) are poor and cannot afford to buy food and stuffs.
> 
> i have a clear cut differentiation betwen prostitution and commercial **** movies. I am not negating your gandhigiri over prostitution. Its a menace for sure.



hmmm , dear susnshine -the **** idustry is not all what it seems to be , you will be shocked to see how its taken over by mafia , abd criminals - and except for 4- of those stars , rest are suffering. 

You need to know more - use google  

cheers


----------



## Hyde

I wonder why nobody even talked about Dubai Cyclone yet 

anybody know that? I had a complete documentary before and if i am not wrong this is part of the same documentary


----------



## Forrest Griffin

Prostitution in Dubai (Video)

news + public affairs player: video

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------

Prostitution in India (Video)

news + public affairs player: video


----------



## pak-marine

Zaki said:


> I wonder why nobody even talked about Dubai Cyclone yet
> 
> anybody know that? I had a complete documentary before and if i am not wrong this is part of the same documentary
> 
> YouTube - Sex Trafficking: Dubai




Dubai the red light capital off the world


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Forrest Griffin said:


> I was referring to these posts you scholarly geniuses.


and you are going to tell me that such things dont happen???


----------



## Forrest Griffin

Why do some members have such difficulity dicerning the posts of other members? One thing is written in one post and another member posts a contextomy reply to it.


----------



## FreekiN

Let's get back to pornography.

Prostitution and Pornography are 2 different things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Forrest Griffin said:


> Why do some members have such difficulity dicerning the posts of other members? One thing is written in one post and another member posts a contextomy reply to it.


dude you should be clear in your own replies!!!!


----------



## Forrest Griffin

Thats one of the funniest posts I've read on these fourms.


----------



## Comet

desiman said:


> the world is not just made up of muslims.



Karachi is.... Most part of it.


----------



## peace prophet

In todays world, sex is a commodity. There are people willing to buy and there are people willing to sell.

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Shattered

"Karchi's pornhub still going strong"

I find the topic titel funny concider that there realy is a pron site called **** hub xD.


----------



## Ahmad

ZALIL ADMI said:


> i never watched pornographic pictures until grade 10
> i watched my first **** movie when in university
> im educated , respected and loved
> im a **** addict
> i had sexual fasinations about girls when i was as young as 8 and didnt know anything. this curiosity was mostly caused by watching errotically dressed heroins in bollywood movies
> ive been gay during years 11-13 of my life
> *im a pedophile*
> ive never paid for pornographic material i always download it for free
> while reading this thread ive downloaded 6 **** clips
> like always, i intend for these to be my last ones.......



what a sick moron you are? ban this idiot!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad

> Originally Posted by *shining eyes *
> There should very strict policy for this...........
> 
> it is very unfortunate that being an islamic republic these kind of things are happening in it!
> not any kind of objectionable data must be getable within atleast Pakistan.....



what strict policy? people do always find one or other ways to reach to these sort of material. If you are really hungry, you do whatever it takes to find food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

This thread active again hehehe

Marriage is a key to success my friends, **** is a door of hell 

Mufti Zaki  (kidding)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owcc

In all asian countries **** and its actors are considered as illegal/illegal profession.But that wont solve the problem.A lot of women may be exploited in this industry and the only way to solve it is to legalize both **** and prostitution.This way we can give legal rights and protection to all involved in this industry.Numerous western countries have already taken this approach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZALIL ADMI

Ahmad said:


> what a sick moron you are? ban this idiot!!!



that the best you could come up with?


----------



## garibnawaz

desiman said:


> wow i never knew stuff like this Happens in Pakistan also, nice article.



Google on Lahore's Heera Mandi.

GB


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*In Pakistan, a dark trade comes to light​*
BANGKOK &#8211; Prostitution in the Islamic nation of Pakistan, once relegated to dark alleys and small red-light districts, is now seeping into many neighborhoods of country&#8217;s urban centers. Reports indicate that since the period of civilian rule ended in 1977, times have changed and now the sex industry is bustling.


Early military governments and religious groups sought to reform areas like the famous &#8220;Taxali Gate&#8221; district of Lahore by displacing prostitutes and their families in an effort to &#8220;reinvent&#8221; the neighborhood.

While displacing the prostitutes might have temporarily made the once small red-light district a better neighborhood for a time, it did little to stop the now dispersed prostitutes from plying their trade. Reforming a neighborhood, instead of offering education and alternative opportunities, appears to be at the core of early failures to curb the nascent sex industry. This mistake would become a prophetic error as now the tendrils of the sex trade have become omnipresent in cities like Islamabad, Rawalpindi, Karachi and Lahore, not to mention towns, villages and rural outposts.

An aid worker for an Islamabad-based non-governmental organization (NGO) recently related a story: quickly after his arrival in the capital, he realized the house next to his own was a Chinese brothel. The Chinese ability to &#8220;franchise&#8221; the commercial sex industry by providing down-trodden Chinese women throughout Asia, North America and Europe would be admirable in a business sense if it were not for the atrocities &#8211; human trafficking, sexual slavery and exploitation &#8211; which cloud its practice. 

Chinese bordellos, often operating as &#8220;massage parlors&#8221; or beauty salons, are across Pakistan, even spread even to war-torn and restive locations such as the Afghan capital Kabul. Chinese in the sex industry have developed a cunning ability to recognize areas where the demand for sex far outstrips the supply.

The NGO worker said that after months of living adjacent to the brothel things were shaken up &#8211; literally. One evening a drunk Pakistani drove his car into the brothel. Later the driver told authorities the ramming was a protest by a devout Muslim against the debauchery of the house and its inhabitants. The NGO worker, however, had seen the same car parked peacefully outside the house the night before.

The local sex industry comprised of Pakistani prostitutes has also grown in recent years. One can easily find videos on YouTube that show unabashed red-light areas of Lahore. The videos display house after house with colorfully lit entranceways always with a mamasan and at least one Pakistani woman in traditional dress. The women are available for in-house services for as little as 400 rupees (US$6) to take-away prices ranging 1,000 to 2,000 rupees. These districts are mostly for locals, but foreigners can indulge at higher prices.

Foreigners in Pakistan have no trouble finding companionship and may receive rates similar to locals in downtrodden districts. More upscale areas like Lahore&#8217;s Heera Mundi or &#8220;Diamond Market&#8221;, cater to well-heeled locals and foreigners. At these places prettier, younger girls push their services for 5,000 to 10,000 rupees for an all-night visit, and the most exceptional can command 20,000 to 40,000 rupees for just short time.

Rumors abound online that female TV stars and actresses can be hired for sex. &#8220;You can get film stars for 50,000 to 100,000 rupees but you need good contacts for that,&#8221; one blogger wrote after a trip to Lahore.

&#8220;The Lahore, Karachi and Rawalpindi sex scenes are totally changing and it&#8217;s easier and easier to get a girl for [sex],&#8221; another blogger wrote. &#8220;Most of the hotels provide you the girls upon request.&#8221; Bloggers also reported that it is easy to find girls prowling the streets after 6 pm, and foreigners can find young women hanging out near Western franchises like McDonald&#8217;s and KFC. Such women, the bloggers claim, can lead the customer to a nearby short-time accommodation.

Short-time hotels offering hourly rates can be found all over major cities, underscoring the profits being reaped by the sex industry.

Pakistan can also accommodate the gay community with prostitution. Unfortunately, this has also given rise to child prostitution.

A Pakistani blogger wrote, &#8220;We [ethnic] Pathans are very fond of boys. [In Pakistan] the wives are only [had sex with] once or twice a year. There are lot of gay brothels in Peshawar &#8211; the famous among them is at Ramdas Bazaar. [One can] go to any Afghan restaurant and find young waiters selling sex.&#8221;

As in many societies, access to technology, the Internet and mobile phones has only facilitated the sex trade in Pakistan. &#8220;Matchmaking&#8221; websites serve the male clientele, while providing marketing for prostitutes.

The root causes of prostitution in Pakistan are poverty and a dearth of opportunities. Widows find themselves on the streets with mouths to feed, and for many prostitution offers a quick fix. A local Pakistani prostitute can earn 2,000 to 3,000 rupees per day compared to the average monthly income of 2,500 rupees.

Forced prostitution is not rare. Women in hard times are often exploited and pushed into prostitution. Sandra (not her real name), said that after the death of her father she was left alone; friends and relatives deserted her after the grieving period. As a middle-class, educated woman she was surprised to find herself forced into prostitution from her office job.

&#8220;My boss initially spoiled me at first,&#8221; she told Khaleej Times. &#8220;[But] now I am in [the sex industry].&#8221; Sandra first thought her boss was being gracious, but quickly learned he was grooming her for sex for his own pleasure, and then acting as her pimp.

Many of Pakistan&#8217;s contemporary sexual mores may have evolved from traditional practices. For example, the polygamy permitted in Muslim society stemmed from the need for larger family units, the better to support familial ties and tend for widows. Until such ancient customs are updated, women such as Sandra will continue to be bought and sold.

It&#8217;s time for Pakistan to admit that prostitution is doing a roaring trade within its borders, and will continue to prosper until it is addressed in a modern manner. *Let us hope that the people and government of this proud Muslim country will stop pretending the problem simply isn&#8217;t there.*

Asia Times Online :: South Asia news, business and economy from India and Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sec9941

Nahraf said:


> Pakistan should block access to all **** sites since it also consumes bandwidth and makes Internet slower for others.
> 
> One can easily look at top 100 sites accesed by Pakistanis at following webpage:
> 
> Alexa - Top Sites in Pakistan



if you check alexa about Saudi Arabia there is on **** sites but still some ----- companies or  create proxy apps to give user access on **** sites 
these proxy apps bypass ISP


----------



## sec9941

paskitan should use web-sense to block these websites


----------



## sec9941

and Government should take some action regrading those ppl who sell these kind of stuff and make their income haram.


----------



## sec9941

all this think Happen when Iman go down and Satan on TOP


only the Islam is the religion in the world which can protect us from these kind of stuff

if no Iman no Scared from ALLAH in their Hearts and ppl do what Satan want


----------



## Old School

It is not possible to stop this. No one could stop this in the history of mankind and this will stay so. It is far better to regulate this when stopping is beyond our capability. Legalizing this industry is the most practical option which will allow health and safety supervision and cure of relevant crimes. Think about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

No website should be banned - There is something called freedom of speech - We should be happy our country is not like North Korea or Iran.All of those who are advocating ban of flow of information probably don't even know how internet works.Guys which century do you live in..?I would much rather see Pakistani boys jerking off internet **** then raping some women because they're desperate and are virgin.Also many boys become homosexuals because they can't get any and don't know how to watch porno so they play with each other.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

yes it exists, but yet again its compleetely up to you to protect your self for something precious ..


----------



## owcc

the websites and industry should be legalized.Then only we can regulate it and provide ample legal cover for those who may get exploited in this field


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

owcc said:


> the websites and industry should be legalized.Then only we can regulate it and provide ample legal cover for those who may get exploited in this field



i gues your only talking from a guy's prespective, you dont know what a girl bears or goes through to become a prostitute . Even to derive websites and make em successful, you need prostitutes


----------



## owcc

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> i gues your only talking from a guy's prespective, you dont know what a girl bears or goes through to become a prostitute . Even to derive websites and make em successful, you need prostitutes



Prostitution is the oldest profession in the world.We cant stop it no matter what(not unless men are reborn again).The only way to help those helpless women is to legalize the industry and provide legal support for whoever seeks it.This will also help us to prevent and control transmission of sexually transmitted diseases


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Patriot said:


> No website should be banned - There is something called freedom of speech - We should be happy our country is not like North Korea or Iran.All of those who are advocating ban of flow of information probably don't even know how internet works.Guys which century do you live in..?*I would much rather see Pakistani boys jerking off internet **** then raping some women because they're desperate and are virgin.*Also many boys become homosexuals because they can't get any and don't know how to watch porno so they play with each other.



even to derive internet **** you need prostitution, se that evils interlinked..!
I personally think that only way to contour prostitution is to a public awareness program on a national scale(simillar to that of polio eradication programe) through media or whatever other channel, ie public should know, how the innocent girls fell pray to the handlers of prostitution centers. What are the possible risks of getting diseases like HIV etc etc,
Websites are deffinately not the solution.If that happens , one day my son will tell me, Hey Dad chk out the cool looking **** websites , it has Asians too..


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

owcc said:


> Prostitution is the oldest profession in the world.We cant stop it no matter what(not unless men are reborn again).The only way to help those helpless women is to legalize the industry and provide legal support for whoever seeks it.This will also help us to prevent and control transmissio of sexually transmitted diseases



so the only way to to fight that social evil is to give in to that evil .. wow . amazing. 
Theres one way to help those helpless women is, a person should try to mary twice and help that needy and helpless women. I know many will not like me for this and i havent tried it either but the married guys on PDF say , ones enough for us


----------



## owcc

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> so the only way to to fight that social evil is to give in to that evil .. wow . amazing.
> Theres one way to help those helpless women is, a person should try to mary twice and help that needy and helpless women. I know many will not like me for this and i havent tried it either but the married guys on PDF say , ones enough for us



Rather than marrying women twice we should equip her with education,we should equip her with freedom,with equality,with rights,with right to work wherever she wishes to,choice of man who she wishes to live with,choice on the number children she wishes to bear,the choice to stand on equal footing with the best of men


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

owcc said:


> Rather than marrying women twice we should equip her with education,we should equip her with freedom,with equality,with rights,with right to work wherever she wishes to,choice of man who she wishes to live with,choice on the number children she wishes to bear,the choice to stand on equal footing with the best of men



yes yes, but even if provide all that stuff, not every women will get it. There will always be some helpless women out there to help.


----------



## sec9941

the people how invent this evil stuff look them now they become like animal
there is no deference between human and animal among them they do sex every where they legalize gay lesbian one day they will legalize pedophile as well no respect their elders those people even don't follow their religion they want us to become like them.

Allah protect us from these evil people.


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

owcc said:


> Prostitution is the oldest profession in the world...


Were you there the first time it happened? Stop saying what's fashionable to say and think about it being logical or provable.

Wouldn't you think looking for food wasn't an earlier thing that some people dedicated their entire lives to. Before you think it wasn't professional since it was for self-subsistence (and not for a price), don't knock off the power of being a provider and the negotiating power it gave you in the tribe.

The first profession I think was being Allaah's mouthpiece since this began with the first human.


----------



## sec9941

if you look them closely 
they do sex every where with every one 
their school students take drugs 
they swap their wife for sex like playing game


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Old School said:


> It is not possible to stop this. ...It is far better to regulate this ...Legalizing this industry is the most practical option ....



How about the option of being able to enjoy sex yourself anytime at all times once you're mature, instead of seeing other people puff and pant and getting off on it?

I'm advocating a system where you and I could both make a little prono (and kept it between yourself and the partner) tonight if we ever wished. And tomorrow night too...I'm advocating the right-to-sexual-companionship-for-everybody-everywhen system. The system of nikaaH.


----------



## Ahmad

ZALIL ADMI said:


> that the best you could come up with?



What else could I say, you are bloody self declared Paedo. I bloody report you to the admin/mods.


----------



## Ahmad

sec9941 said:


> paskitan should use web-sense to block these websites



how can you stop people using mobile phones to swap files with each other? Magazines? other chat sites which can easily provide pornography without being detected. Those who want to watch **** can find many ways to find it.


----------



## Ahmad

BelligerentPacifist said:


> The system of nikaaH.



do you kow how much nikah and marrying is difficult for our boys and girls because of our stupid culture? first sort that silly culture out then talk about ****. the poor guys cant watch ****, they are not allowed(as per saying of mullahs) to use their hands, they cant marry, do you want them to explode or what? sex desire is natural and unavoidable like having food.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sur

self delete


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Ahmad said:


> do you kow how much nikah and marrying is difficult for our boys and girls because of our stupid culture? first sort that silly culture out then talk about ****. the poor guys cant watch ****, they are not allowed(as per saying of mullahs) to use their hands, they cant marry, do you want them to explode or what? sex desire is natural and unavoidable like having food.




durust guftii. In fact, you've hit the nail on the head. I've recently been mulling on how this society is against nikaah and marriage, and how we need a social revolution (in this respect and others) before we're even ready for embarking on that national journey that usually begins with political stability.

It appears our (maybe yours in Afghanistan too) culture has two cornerstones: 1) the anaa-ego- of the patriarch (and the matriarch), and 2) treating kheshdaarii in terms of returns on investment. Let me explain. The first conducts the sarbaraahe khaana to impose their will on everybody, absolutely. Children can't choose their fields of study or their partners in marriage for instance. The second means things like "I will not educate my daughter since she will eventually go to another family", "I will marry my son only to the rishta that fetches the most dowry", "I'll marry off my daughter to my brother's son so that family wealth remains with the family" etc.

Our values have become so obscenely askew that when Jesus AS returns and objects to them being adversarial to Islam, we'd na3uudhubillaah brand him a kaafir and try to kill him.

That needed to be said, regardless of the thread topic. However, I'll try not digress anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sec9941

Ahmad said:


> how can you stop people using mobile phones to swap files with each other? Magazines? other chat sites which can easily provide pornography without being detected. Those who want to watch **** can find many ways to find it.



Dear 
make your Iman Strong it will protect us and our generation from this EVIL 
Insallah


----------



## Ahmad

BelligerentPacifist said:


> It appears our (maybe yours in Afghanistan too) culture has two cornerstones:



Ours is probably worse than pakistan, especially some parts of the country have ridiculous so called traditions that makes me ashamed, this part of afghanistan probably(not sure) have the same traditions as tribal areas of pakistan. we are all in it together, we have to tackle these moronic attitude and customes.


----------



## Ahmad

sec9941 said:


> Dear
> make your Iman Strong it will protect us and our generation from this EVIL
> Insallah



come with a better explanation. you cant deny the existence of sexual desire, can you? it is there and a reality, dont cap it - but try to manage it in a proper way. if you try to reject it, it will give you psychological disorder in the long term. Denial doesnt get you anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

23 pages confirms what i have susupected all along, we have alot of **** fanatics


----------



## Ahmad

ptldM3 said:


> 23 pages confirms what i have susupected all along, we have alot of **** fanatics



you wont be a human if you dont have interest in sex , be it **** or any other form.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

Ahmad said:


> you wont be a human if you dont have interest in sex , be it **** or any other form.



True, but some people such as monks and self proclaimed 'vampires' claim that meditation/cleansing will do away with their desires.

Evidently even women watch ****.


----------



## ice_man

sec9941 said:


> if you look them closely
> they do sex every where with every one
> their school students take drugs
> they swap their wife for sex like playing game



 we are better we do sex only in heera mandis! & our youth does drugs in private parties!! and we swap wives without letting anyone know!!
(i am being sarcastic if you can't tell) 


i wonder where the *SO CALLED(bloody morons) UPHOLDER OF FAITH "TALIBAN" ARE!!* why aren't they active in bombing heera mandis & rainbow centers??why do they love to bomb places of worship places and innocent civilans??

the fact that these places remain safe make me wonder the motives of the terrorists!! and the foreign hand theory gains popularity!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thend Parri

ptldM3 said:


> True, but some people such as monks and self proclaimed 'vampires' claim that meditation/cleansing will do away with their desires.
> 
> *Evidently even women watch poor*.


waht do u mean women watch poor people for sex or poor women watch sex


----------



## ptldM3

Thend Parri said:


> waht do u mean women watch poor people for sex or poor women watch sex



I meant ****........women watching poor people getting it on


----------



## Thend Parri

ptldM3 said:


> I meant ****........women watching poor people getting it on



women watching **** with poor actors or poor watch elite **** ?


----------



## DaRk WaVe

whats awkward & surprising in women watching ****? Just a question dont take me wrong & don't assume things about me

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

ptldM3 said:


> ...
> Evidently even women watch ****.


They do, so i've been told by a few of them.


----------



## Ahmad

ptldM3 said:


> True, but some people such as monks and self proclaimed 'vampires' claim that meditation/cleansing will do away with their desires.
> 
> Evidently even women watch ****.



Yes, the meditation/cleansing will do the job, but it will come with a price. prepare yourself for pychological issues. if you leave water to store behind the dam and dont let it overflow, the water build up will surely damage the dam and there will be huge flood.


----------



## ptldM3

DaRk WaVe said:


> whats awkward is women watching ****? Just a question dont take me wrong & don't assume things about me



I find it strange that women watch ****, just for the simple fact that women are quiet and reserved, but it makes perfect sense that they do. 





BelligerentPacifist said:


> They do, so i've been told by a few of them.



There has also been studies.


----------



## Ahmad

DaRk WaVe said:


> whats awkward & surprising in women watching ****? Just a question dont take me wrong & don't assume things about me



women have sexual desires just like men. i am sure they also like to watch it. but for some women it is too graphic to watch and they instead like fantasizing about things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparklingway

I'll have to close this thread if you people continue derailing this towards a discussing on sexuality and abstinence.

Keep it to the topic.


----------



## Patriot

ice_man said:


> we are better we do sex only in heera mandis! & our youth does drugs in private parties!! and we swap wives without letting anyone know!!
> (i am being sarcastic if you can't tell)
> 
> 
> i wonder where the *SO CALLED(bloody morons) UPHOLDER OF FAITH "TALIBAN" ARE!!* why aren't they active in bombing heera mandis & rainbow centers??why do they love to bomb places of worship places and innocent civilans??
> 
> the fact that these places remain safe make me wonder the motives of the terrorists!! and the foreign hand theory gains popularity!


So you think suicide bombings on heera mandi or for that matter rainbow center would be right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SiegHeil

FreekiN said:


> Absolutely, most mammals on this planet are confirmed to do so.
> 
> Like monkeys, dogs, and even dolphins


And Sea lions too


----------



## RescueRanger

DaRk WaVe said:


> whats awkward & surprising in women watching ****? Just a question dont take me wrong & don't assume things about me



Nothing awkward or surprising in women having the same desires of the flesh as men. They are afater all living beings with feelings and emotions. And dont worry, no one is judging you 



> wonder where the SO CALLED(bloody morons) UPHOLDER OF FAITH "TALIBAN" ARE!! why aren't they active in bombing heera mandis & rainbow centers??why do they love to bomb places of worship places and innocent civilans??



That is because Taliban are the biggest pimps and customers of places like "Hera Mandi".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tayyab1796

we can never stop people (specially teens) from watching porns because in many ways **** leads the technology ( experts opinion ...not mine) . However there should be a message with every **** DVD/CD that ...would we ever want same fate for our own mother/sister/daughter/wife ? if the answer is yes then ok go ahead but if its no then think again before watching. We can have this message just as we have a message on tobacco packets 'warning its injurious to health' . I think selling pron CDS/DVD should be legalised but their advertisements should never be allowed . Let's not fool ourselves anybody who wants it gets it anyway so leaglising its sale would only add to the government tax revenue .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Thank you Tyyab, a very nice and decent post. I respect and support your line of thinking. God Bless!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Tayyab1796 said:


> we can never stop people (specially teens) from watching porns because in many ways **** leads the technology ( experts opinion ...not mine) . However there should be a message with every **** DVD/CD that ...would we ever want same fate for our own mother/sister/daughter/wife ? if the answer is yes then ok go ahead but if its no then think again before watching. We can have this message just as we have a message on tobacco packets 'warning its injurious to health' . I think selling pron CDS/DVD should be legalised but their advertisements should never be allowed . Let's not fool ourselves anybody who wants it gets it anyway so leaglising its sale would only add to the government tax revenue .



you mean legalize **** 

you mean no more "chup chup ke"
us main maza kya rah jaye ga yaar? 

Best thing is: Marry your sons and daughters in younger age. There is no harm in it, as some peoples may disagree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

Zaki said:


> you mean legalize ****
> 
> you mean no more "chup chup ke"
> us main maza kya rah jaye ga yaar?
> 
> Best thing is: Marry your sons and daughters in younger age. There is harm in it, as some peoples may disagree



it is already happening, and it will happen in the future, so it is best to acknowlege it.


----------



## Spring Onion

BelligerentPacifist said:


> How about the option of being able to enjoy sex yourself anytime at all times once you're mature, instead of seeing other people puff and pant and getting off on it?
> 
> I'm advocating a system where you and I could both make a little prono (and kept it between yourself and the partner) tonight if we ever wished. And tomorrow night too...I'm advocating the right-to-sexual-companionship-for-everybody-everywhen system.



Only if the society becomes so honest not to use it for blackmailing which BTW is not possible


----------



## SiegHeil

Ahmad said:


> *every woman no matter where they come from and what nationality they got seek attention*. .


Yes and that applies on men too.


----------



## Ahmad

SiegHeil said:


> Yes and that applies on men too.



yea, i think you are right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiegHeil

DaRk WaVe said:


> money yes
> 
> XXX, dont know what you are referring towards & i wont ask it






> *But attention, My foot*


I disagree with you on this. the fact is that being in **** brings a lot of fame too.They even held awards just like oscars.AVN Adult Movie Awards  (**** from western countries only)


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Jana said:


> Only if the society becomes so honest not to use it for blackmailing which BTW is not possible


You misread it a bit. I wasn't try to say we should all make private pr0n. All I was saying is that it might be a better idea to ourselves partake in sex through nikaah rather than making do with watching this stuff.

Wouldn't you agree that making love is such a wonderful little event, which the pr0n industry degrades and perverts and skewes what peoples expect from it.


----------



## ice_man

Patriot said:


> So you think suicide bombings on heera mandi or for that matter rainbow center would is right?



DON'T try to twist what i said buddy! read carefully i said the so called self "defenders of islam" who are actually on a mission to cleanse the society of all evils prefer to target innocent civilans in data darbar,ahmedi places of worship & mohamand agency BUT where is there logic in not going after heera mandi & rainbow center!!! i guess they probably stop over at heera mandi to chill before proceding with their "mission"!! 

my logic is clear if ANYONE who supports taliban should be asked why are your "truly faithful warriors of faith" NOT attacking the true evils of the society but rather thrive on killing innocent civilans? makes me wonder if these guys are actually paid assassins & the theory of a grand strategic foreign hand gains ground when only those places are attacked which divide society & create rifts in the country!!


----------



## ice_man

RescueRanger said:


> That is because Taliban are the biggest pimps and customers of places like "Hera Mandi".



exactly my point!!! how can ANY SANE LOGICAL PAKISTANI SUPPORT TALIBANS when logic makes you question there acts!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiegHeil

ptldM3 said:


> True, but some people such as monks and self proclaimed 'vampires' claim that meditation/cleansing will do away with their desires.
> 
> *Evidently even women watch *****.



No they dont.Mine dosent.


----------



## SiegHeil

ice_man said:


> i wonder where the SO CALLED(bloody morons) UPHOLDER OF FAITH "TALIBAN" ARE!! why aren't they active in *bombing heera mandis & rainbow centers??why do they love to bomb places of worship places and innocent civilans*??



So according to you the women in heera mandi are not worthy of life while the one in worshiping places are.


----------



## ice_man

as for women watch **** mostly watch it to get a good laugh out of it!!! nothing of the sort that men watch it for......

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------




SiegHeil said:


> So according to you the women in heera mandi are not worthy of life while the one in worshiping places are.



 how dumb are you??? did you even read what i wrote???


----------



## somebozo

We cannot control people to people individually but strict law enforcement could eliminate large percentage of evil. Now I understand why Pakistani newspapers are generously filled with advertisement of male performance enhancement. Pornographic material is something which leads to demise of social fabric and male mental as well physical health. We should fear allah and try to solve this problem. We should cite Saudi Arabia as an example where underground **** addiction thrives soo much that it has turned impotency into common problem and more divorces are granted each day than marriages. On the contanary, Iran has taking solid steps in promoting early marriges, providing financial assitance and educating on birth control.

Human beings need sex and there is no shame in that however Allah as devised a permissible manner for satisfying the strongest human desire of all.


----------



## SiegHeil

ice_man said:


> how dumb are you???



Cool down brother ( you are The Ice Man )



> did you even read what i wrote???


Sorry for misunderstaning your post.(Actually was in a hurry)


----------



## roach

ice_man said:


> as for women watch **** mostly watch it to get a good laugh out of it!!! nothing of the sort that men watch it for......



Heh, I beg to differ. You just haven't met the women who are really into ****- like men. You'd be surprised, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

roach said:


> Heh, I beg to differ. You just haven't met the women who are really into ****- like men. You'd be surprised, bro.



Men at one point get bored of it..or are never into it to begin with..but for woman it is not for sexual pleasure but kind of entertainment other than norms of soap operas and emotional love stories. Women sometimes get fedup of their own emotional baggage.


----------



## Hyde

ice_man said:


> as for women watch **** mostly watch it to get a good laugh out of it!!! nothing of the sort that men watch it for......


*With all due respect to everybody* - I apologize in advance but i have seen lots of members questioning samething over n over again

According to medical science women desires for "MORE". She needs "more" than comparing to mens. So if Mens can watch **** what is so wrong in watching for women?

Its far better than committing bigger sins my friends, many peoples will disagree with me but better do small sin rather than induldging yourself into bigger

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owcc

Zaki said:


> *With all due respect to everybody* - I apologize in advance but i have seen lots of members questioning samething over n over again
> 
> Scientifically women desires for "MORE". She needs "more" than comparing to mens. So if Mens can watch **** what is so wrong in watching for women?
> 
> Its far better than committing bigger sins my friends, many peoples will disagree with me but better do small sin rather than induldging yourself into bigger



Your right about that!!!!


----------



## RescueRanger

I think the life cycle of this thread has come to a close.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

owcc said:


> Your right about that!!!!



aaho naa yaar, aewayen hi rola paya honda we asi lokaaan
Baal ki khaal kheench detay hain hum log. Come on Elders! - we are not angels

If you are so religious - then


> marry your childrens in younger age to avoid Sin!


or


> I think you know the answer


----------



## Ahmad

somebozo said:


> We cannot control people to people individually but strict law enforcement could eliminate large percentage of evil. Now I understand why Pakistani newspapers are generously filled with advertisement of male performance enhancement. Pornographic material is something which leads to demise of social fabric and male mental as well physical health. We should fear allah and try to solve this problem. We should cite Saudi *Arabia as an example where underground **** addiction thrives soo much that it has turned impotency into common problem and more divorces are granted each day than marriages*. On the contanary, Iran has taking solid steps in promoting early marriges, providing financial assitance and educating on birth control.
> 
> Human beings need sex and there is no shame in that however Allah as devised a permissible manner for satisfying the strongest human desire of all.



do you mean **** watching causes impotency? if you mean this , i am afraid to tell you are wrong. i can agree with you on the marriage issue, and that can happen once we take the step and have a shake up in our culture and attitude.


----------



## Hyde

You guyz are talking about "****" 



















Why didn't my eyes got burnt before opening this thread 

PS: - Is this defence forum or **** website?


----------



## Ahmad

Zaki said:


> You guyz are talking about "****"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't my eyes got burnt before opening this thread
> 
> PS: - Is this defence forum or **** website?



it is defence forum, but in current and social issues section, so it is in the right place and right time.


----------



## Hyde

Ahmad said:


> it is defence forum, but in current and social issues section, so it is in the right place and right time.



hehe don't worry, i am the most contributor of this Holy Thread with 34 posts 

You are second 

Just spoiling this thread as i think its time to close it 
I hope i am not banned for that  - just kidding


----------



## Ahmad

Zaki said:


> hehe don't worry, i am the most contributor of this Holy Thread with 34 posts
> 
> You are second
> 
> Just spoiling this thread as i think its time to close it
> I hope i am not banned for that  - just kidding



how did you count your posts in this specific thread? by the way, i am sure there are other people who have more posts than me.


----------



## Hyde

Ahmad said:


> how did you count your posts in this specific thread? by the way, i am sure there are other people who have more posts than me.



you have 2715 posts


----------



## Ahmad

Zaki said:


> you have 2715 posts



yea i know about that, but how do you know number of my posts in this specific thread?


----------



## Hyde

Ahmad said:


> yea i know about that, but how do you know number of my posts in this specific thread?



wohi to bataya yaar.......... look at it again.

If you want to know the number of posts posted in one thread, do not open the thread. Go to its section and click on the number of replies next to Last Post button. It will open a new tab and show you number of posts made by each person in one specific thread.

Just like i have shown you about this thread where you had posted 25 posts only in this thread

If you still not understood open a new thread in suggestions section, i'll try to help there. This thread is just not about learning forum features

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

RescueRanger said:


> Nothing awkward or surprising in women having the same desires of the flesh as men. They are afater all living beings with feelings and emotions.



I was asking because a Russian was surprised about women watching **** 



> And don&#8217;t worry, no one is judging you



han pta ha muje




> That is because Taliban are the biggest pimps and customers of places like "Hera Mandi".



*Ohh BTW people here is sample of deeds of Taliban, The Taliban **** & Snuff Rape, One of its kind...*

its a censored version so no need to worry much 

 Taliban Snuff Rape - Big Journalism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

DaRk WaVe said:


> *Ohh BTW people here is sample of deeds of Taliban, The Taliban **** & Snuff Rape, One of its kind...*
> 
> its a censored version so no need to worry much
> 
> Taliban Snuff Rape - Big Journalism



Talibans in Karachi **** thread? 

Unko 1 thread se to door rakho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Zaki said:


> You guyz are talking about "****"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't my eyes got burnt before opening this thread
> 
> PS: - Is this defence forum or **** website?



 toba toba toba molvi zaki ka hotay howay how dare you guys and gal are talking about ****  

lolzz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> toba toba toba molvi zaki ka hotay howay how dare you guys and gal are talking about ****
> 
> lolzz



Thank you! - samghao unke

Haram kaam karte hain


----------



## Spring Onion

Zaki said:


> Thank you! - samghao unke
> 
> Haram kaam karte hain



Tau aur kia. Chalo check all the **** stuff to determine if a fatwa should be issued or not. This is your department

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> Tau aur kia. Chalo check all the **** stuff to determine if a fatwa should be issued or not. This is your department





Thank you again!!!!

Yeah before declaring something Haram! - we have to be aware of full details  and it is not possible for us to declare something haram before visiting those links 

I guess you have given a good idea - i will see if this is to be declared haram or halal after hehehehe

Kidding - don't expect me to be there now


----------



## Dark Angel

These things are overrated comeon guys every one likes to see something new for a change ...... and dont tell me the people who have termed it as Disease in this thread have never watched it ever in their life


----------



## Hyde

Dark Angel said:


> These things are overrated comeon guys every one likes to see something new for a change ...... and dont tell me the people who have termed it as Disease in this thread have never watched it ever in their life



you just confessed you do


----------



## Ahmad

Zaki said:


> you just confessed you do



some confess it honestly and some deny it stubornly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## game over

Dark Angel said:


> These things are overrated comeon guys every one likes to see something new for a change ...... and dont tell me the people who have termed it as Disease in this thread have never watched it ever in their life



please share what u have watched so far and what new you are watching....


----------



## game over

Zaki said:


> Talibans in Karachi **** thread?
> 
> Unko 1 thread se to door rakho



majburi hai yaar zaki samgha karo, emo girl ne tu tang aaker apne ID bhi badal dali...

she meat a taliban one day and her lyfe changed... till now she so pissed off


----------



## superhero

game over said:


> please share what u have watched so far and what new you are watching....



Complete and detailed data required with proof and the actors and characters involved... 

Even in **** Indian and Pakistan are bullshit. China and Japanese proove they are better than us and Americans are the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Aray kambakhto koi yeh batao times of India ka front page on net dekhna **** main tau nahi ata na


----------



## game over

Ahmad said:


> some confess it honestly and some deny it stubornly.



so are you confessing honestly, or denying stubbornly..


----------



## Hyde

game over said:


> majburi hai yaar zaki samgha karo, emo girl ne tu tang aaker apne ID bhi badal dali...
> 
> Comments removed



Mind your language "game over". I warned you yesterday as well  DaRk WaVe is one of the most respected member here, stay away from her if you can't say something good


----------



## Spring Onion

superhero said:


> Complete and detailed data required with proof and the actors and characters involved...
> 
> Even in **** Indian and Pakistan are bullshit. China and Japanese proove they are better than us and Americans are the best.



 Zaki tera shikar. ban him through fatwa even in next janum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## superhero

Jana said:


> Aray kambakhto koi yeh batao times of India ka front page on net dekhna **** main tau nahi ata na



nahi par ye aa sakta hai 

*Indian embassy site becomes **** site*



DUBAI: A Web portal which once belonged to the Indian embassy in Bahrain has now turned into a **** site with a local telecom services provider blaming the mission for the lapse. 

The Teen **** website, located at Teen ****, was used by the Indian embassy before they moved to Welcome to Embassy of India... last year. 

"The embassy should not have let the name go and should have secured it, even if they had to change the administrator," said an official of Batelco, the local telecom services provider. 

The official told the Gulf Daily News that Batelco was powerless to help, since it was only responsible for registering domain names ending in .bh. 

A spokesperson of the Indian embassy said they simply stopped using the old website when it changed administrators and was shocked to discover the old address was now being used to peddle ****. 

"We stopped using this address in July last year after we were not satisfied with the service we were provided by the administrators. Ever since we changed to the new address, www.indianembassybahrain.com," the spokesperson said. 

"But since we have had scores of calls from people complaining about the old address being used for pornography." 

He said the embassy had tried contacting those behind the Teen **** site, but had received no response. "When they contacted Incarnate (ME), the company that used to administer their website, they were told the person responsible for looking after their old site had moved to India. However, we (the embassy) and the company are unable to get in touch with him," the spokesman told the paper. 

"Under the circumstances, there is nothing we can do but keep telling people about the new address," he said. However, they never realised that it would resurface as a site selling pornography. Since it is an unregistered free domain, it is unclear who owns it, the paper said. 

The official from Batelco also advised institutions to register their internet domain names to protect their rights and privacy, as well as to prevent misuse. 

For the moment though, anyone searching Google for "Indian embassy Bahrain" will find the Teen **** website listed first, above the official Indian embassy site. 



By Aapka pyara Indian embassy site becomes **** site - Internet - News - Tech - The Times of India


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> Aray kambakhto koi yeh batao times of India ka front page on net dekhna **** main tau nahi ata na


















**** nahi - woh maha-**** hai
I never opened front page of times of India, never - ever!!

Haram - Haram - Haram!

PS: - **** only hurt yourself, times of india spread rumours and hurt others


----------



## Ahmad

game over said:


> so are you confessing honestly, or denying stubbornly..



I am not in the mode to answer personal questions.


----------



## superhero

Zaki said:


> **** nahi - woh maha-**** hai
> I never opened front page of times of India, never - ever!!
> 
> Haram - Haram - Haram!
> 
> PS: - **** only hurt yourself, times of india spread rumours and hurt others



are maalik ye to gyan(knowledge) ki ganga hai.... Aisi ganga jismain har koi nahana chahta hai... aur sath main nahane se mana karta hai... 

if **** wont be there who will open the eyes of children. i came to know about everything only when i was 15 and now see the advancement kids know it as they are 10. my cousin knows it. i came to know when he did not buy the bullshit of angels giving kids to parents.


----------



## game over

Zaki said:


> Mind your language "game over". I warned you yesterday as well  DaRk WaVe is one of the most respected member here, stay away from her if you can't say something good



wtf????? r u in ur senses??

please behave properly.. and who r u to say to me "stay away from her" does it make any sense here??


----------



## superhero

Jana said:


> Zaki tera shikar. ban him through fatwa even in next janum



Are jee reason hai why they are better....


India





Japan


----------



## RescueRanger

Please may I respectfully request that this thread be closed, it has started it&#8217;s descent into the realm of personal insults and depravity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

game over said:


> wtf????? r u in ur senses??
> 
> please behave properly.. and who r u to say to me "stay away from her" does it make any sense here??



yes it does 

No need to fight Sir - enjoy your life


----------



## game over

superhero said:


> Are jee reason hai why they are better....
> 
> 
> India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan



are yaar, u just picked aunty from india and a teenaged from japan, come on man lol


----------



## Evil Flare

Jana said:


> Aray kambakhto koi yeh batao times of India ka front page on net dekhna **** main tau nahi ata na




Indians says why we visit TOI ... 

we dont go there for news ... We goto to see Soft **** there ...


----------



## AbuSalam

D E L E TE D !!


----------



## superhero

game over said:


> are yaar, u just picked aunty from india and a teenaged from japan, come on man lol



no that aunty is Indian **** superstar Shakeela
and that teenage is Japanese **** superstar Maria Ozawa.


----------



## apophenia

Nahraf said:


> One of the points of contention between Sunni and Shia is the practice of Mu'tah in Shias. The Sunnis want to end this practice among Shias and you want Sunnis to adopt it !




lols Sunnis' have come up with own Nikah Misyar brillant halal spin off of Mu'tah. Sunnis' can do it anytime they want


----------



## Hyde

apophenia said:


> lols Sunnis' have come up with own Nikah Misyar brillant halal spin off of Mu'tah. Sunnis' can do it anytime they want



which one?

I disgaree with that


----------



## RescueRanger

Chalo gee, ab sunni aur shia beech me dal do... What's next, sufi bashing?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## superhero

RescueRanger said:


> Chalo gee, ab sunni aur shia beech me dal do... What's next, sufi bashing?



Nahi abhi Kashmir Balochistan RAW/CIA/Mossad baaki hai

All **** are created by them to ruin the young generation of pakistan


----------



## Nahraf

The famous Indian **** star is fictional Bhabi Savita. My Indian colleagues told me about her few year ago. The website was banned by Indian government. The info on Wikipedia website:

Savita Bhabhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## superhero

Nahraf said:


> The famous Indian **** star is fictional Bhabi Savita. My Indian colleagues told me about her few year ago. The website was banned by Indian government. The info on Wikipedia website:
> 
> Savita Bhabhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Oh website is banned but of course there are alternate souces for the comics for the readers. she was a super hit. 

Damn I am talking like a **** encyclopedia  or the general knowledge is same with everyone and they are hiding it.


----------



## Hyde

remove post, this is not **** sharing websites 

Please close this thread or stop sharing porno kind of links or i'll start reporting posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nahraf

apophenia said:


> lols Sunnis' have come up with own Nikah Misyar brillant halal spin off of Mu'tah. Sunnis' can do it anytime they want



Nonetheless, both should be banned. Before it took months and even years for merchants, soldiers, etc to be with their family. Now you can travel the half the world in 13 hours (Toronto-Karachi PIA flight time). These practices should end as they have no place in Islam and were innovations.


----------



## superhero

Zaki said:


> remove post, this is not **** sharing websites
> 
> Please close this thread or stop sharing porno kind of links or i'll start reporting posts



are yaar no one shared **** bhai...............


----------



## Nahraf

Zaki said:


> remove post, this is not **** sharing websites
> 
> Please close this thread or stop sharing porno kind of links or i'll start reporting posts



I referred to Wikipedia and not a specific website. This Savita character broke many taboos in India and has been reported in Western media. This fictional character now also appears on Indian talk shows, as I found it on YouTube.


----------



## Hyde

Nahraf said:


> I referred to Wikipedia and not a specific website. This Savita character broke many taboos in India and has been reported in Western media. This fictional character now also appears on Indian talk shows, as I found it on YouTube.


acha pata nai kya kya share ho raha hai yahan. Mujhe yeh sab nahi seekhna 

Mujhe sharam aati hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## superhero

Zaki said:


> acha pata nai kya kya share ho raha hai yahan. Mujhe yeh sab nahi seekhna
> 
> Mujhe sharam aati hai



Seekhna to padega............  nahi to koi sikha degi...  pyar se ya zabardasti


----------



## Nahraf

Zaki said:


> Mujhe sharam aati hai



Sharam ati hay magar wo khudh sharma kar chali jati hay !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## apophenia

*Internet **** & You*

http://current.com/shows/supernews/89298493_internet-****-you.htm

We need to acknowlegde that we have booming **** industry in pakistan. FYI..websites from biggest **** houses are maintained by a company in Karachi. 


@ T - FAZ.

Saeeda Vorajee UK based pornstar. One of my cousin used to watch a lot of **** and we all believed that he did single handedly kept the makers of vaseline in business. Lucky bastard was a classmate of priya anjali rai, **** actress and latter tutored her as well.


----------



## SiegHeil

SELF DELETE


----------



## Hyde

remove your post SiegHeil and others

you will be banned

my patience is over now, one more nonsense i will start reporting i know last 2 pages needs to be cleaned


----------



## superhero

yaar jyada ho gaya..................... especially for our Zaki............ he is such a sweet guy taang kheenchna ek baat hai lakin yaar ye thoda jyada hai.........


----------



## SiegHeil

superhero said:


> yaar jyada ho gaya..................... especially for our Zaki............ he is such a sweet guy taang kheenchna ek baat hai lakin yaar ye thoda jyada hai.........


Bhai mainay kar diya ab too delete kar marwaiga.


----------



## superhero

SiegHeil said:


> Bhai mainay kar diya ab too delete kar marwaiga.



Done.......... 

Zaki tumne dara diya sabko aur kon kon si post delete karni hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SiegHeil

Zaki said:


> remove your post SiegHeil and others
> 
> you will be banned
> 
> my patience is over now, one more nonsense i will start reporting i know last 2 pages needs to be cleaned


Sorry to annoy you bhai.i think i went overboard.


----------



## Skies

Tayyab1796 said:


> I think selling pron CDS/DVD should be legalised but their advertisements should never be allowed . Let's not fool ourselves anybody who wants it gets it anyway so leaglising its sale would only add to the government tax revenue .






Alcohol is better than **** to me, if someone wants to get these in legal way. How can be **** legal in a Muslim country? Just no way. Alcohol can bring huge revenue.


----------



## Ahmad

Skies said:


> Alcohol is better than **** to me, if someone wants to get these in legal way. How can be **** legal in a Muslim country? Just no way. Alcohol can bring huge revenue.



put the revenue aside, nobody will have the desire and need to drink alchol if they dont want to, but everybody has the desire to have sex and relief this feeling either by having full sex or using **** or other method. you cant change this, this is how it is.


----------



## Skies

I think, if anyone get involved to other interesting things then it's possible to avoid watching ****. It's not very tough.


----------



## Ahmad

Skies said:


> I think, if anyone get involved to other interesting things then it's possible to avoid watching ****. It's not very tough.



i dont think so mate. what kind of activity? you might suggest pray and playing football or cricket? what happens after you play football? your mind again goes to the same old subject of sex. as i said before, we need an amendment in our culture and attitude, make life easier for men and women to be able to get married without any problem and the way they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## superhero

Skies said:


> I think, if anyone get involved to other interesting things then it's possible to avoid watching ****. It's not very tough.



keeping the religious things aside. sex is the part and need for the body. You cannot deny that. Its better to have **** or a pro for a pervert then running after common girls in the society. Mate it is a evil but a neccassary evil. Imagine if some day all the pros go on strike do you really think that the women will be more safer


----------



## Skies

Ahmad said:


> i dont think so mate. what kind of activity? you might suggest pray and playing football or cricket? what happens after you play football? *your mind again goes to the same old subject of sex.*



Mind may again goes to the same old subject of sex. But still it's really possible to suppress sex-desire as just only a simple desire without watching **** or else for long times till marriage. I mean, sex-desire may always exist but, not necessarily, everyone (if he has strong determination) needs help of sex-stuffs like **** to meet his sex-desire before doing legal sex.


----------



## Hyde

Skies said:


> Alcohol is better than **** to me, if someone wants to get these in legal way. How can be **** legal in a Muslim country? Just no way. Alcohol can bring huge revenue.



**** better than alcohol. You are hurting nobody.......... not even yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad

Skies said:


> Mind may again goes to the same old subject of sex. *But still it's really possible to suppress sex-desire as just only a simple desire without watching **** or else for long times till marriage*. I mean, sex-desire may always exist but everyone (if he has strong determination) does not need help of sex-stuffs like **** to meet his sex-desire before doing legal sex.



MJy friend, i dont call on people to watch ****. If they like it, then i dont have any problem - they can watch if they want and if they dont like it i again dont have any problems with them. Now refering to the bold parts, you try to supres this desire, as i said in my past posts, you will end up with psychological disorders if you do this, so supresion is not the answer. In our rural areas there is no internet, ****, videos etc, but raping animals by sex hungry men is not entirely uncommon or unheard, hope you agree with me on this.


----------



## ptldM3

SiegHeil said:


> No they dont.Mine dosent.



I cannot speak for all women, but from studies and my own experience of coming across a few women i can tell you that a large portion has watched ****.

btw dont you hate it when someone goes through your history


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

this thread is more like a book.. **** and its affects , for dummies ..


----------



## Ahmad

thanks to both of you.


----------



## nightcrawler

People I ain't a very serious mullah guy but the thing is I too had seen **** for a long time but when I saw the true reality of girls working in that movie I rebuked USA government to the fullest extent after all they were the sole inventors of such a disease.
Reading research papers on **** & related documentaries ascertained me that those girls were ALWAYS unwilling for such an act & who would be willing!!!
Most of the females are kidnapped right in the very early ages best film to see this is 
Trade 
Trade (2007/I)
Here is the real documentary of a late pornstar
Shauna Grant - Death of a **** Queen 1987
http://download.f60s.com/forums/t/649935.aspx

I am much depressed that firstly USA now Japan, India & to worsen conditions Russians too are highly mobilising their teens to perform heinous acts!!

It seems like whole of the world is plundered into dark ages once more!!


----------



## Nahraf

nightcrawler said:


> ... but when I saw the true reality of girls working in that movie...



**** is old art predating Roman era. You cannot blame one culture or country for pornography. Many girls in feudal and backward societies are kidnapped and forced into prostitution and pornography. In USA and European countries it is the money that attracts many **** stars. Most of the **** stars do come from lower middle class and poor background but they come voluntarily for money.


----------



## Jigs

Skies said:


> Mind may again goes to the same old subject of sex. *But still it's really possible to suppress* *sex-desire as just only a simple desire without watching **** or else for long times till marriage.* I mean, sex-desire may always exist but, not necessarily, everyone (if he has strong determination) needs help of sex-stuffs like **** to meet his sex-desire before doing legal sex.



That is very unhealthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ras

FOXNews.com - No. 1 Nation in Sexy Web Searches? Call it Pornistan



> Pakistan is top dog in searches per-person for "horse sex" since 2004, "donkey sex" since 2007, "rape pictures" between 2004 and 2009, "rape sex" since 2004, "child sex" between 2004 and 2007 and since 2009, "animal sex" since 2004 and "dog sex" since 2005, according to Google Trends and Google Insights, features of Google that generate data based on popular search terms.
> 
> The country also is tops -- or has been No. 1 -- in searches for "sex," "camel sex," "rape video," "child sex video" and some other searches that can't be printed here.



Freaking hilarious. I would love to see what the neighbors in India are surfing for also.Probably a similar list.

"horse sex?"..WTF


----------



## Nahraf

Ras said:


> FOXNews.com - No. 1 Nation in Sexy Web Searches? Call it Pornistan



This proves that when you suppress a natural desire of sex it manifests itself in deviant sexual behaviors. The Catholic priests are supposed to be celibate but they have been accused of child molestations. Marriage in most cases control deviant sexual behaviors.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sparklingway

Ras said:


> FOXNews.com - No. 1 Nation in Sexy Web Searches? Call it Pornistan



I abhor fundamental christian news agencies posting this, but we've seen google's data for years and yes, this is the land of the pure. Sine google started releasing trends, everybody had seen this.

The excuse from apologists is acceptable only to a certain limit. They claim that people in Pakistan aren't literate about advanced terms (you know them) and they end up searching for the most basic of the terms. However bestiality does not fit into the average-uneducated-term theory and nor does the prevalence of these searches. 

In my utterly ****** articles on this issue posted on numerous blogs, I did not have the audacity to go towards child pornography but seeing the data I am all but horrified as to what sick society do I belong to.

You repress sexual feelings and both straight and gays remain closeted, this is what happens. Perversion and utter hypocrisy.



> I would love to see what the neighbors in India are surfing for also.Probably a similar list.



Pakistan outranks India when it comes to searching "bollywood", "aishwariya rai", "bollywood masala", "bollywood songs" and numerous other related search terms as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FreekiN

> Pakistan is top dog in searches per-person for "horse sex" since 2004, "donkey sex" since 2007, "rape pictures" between 2004 and 2009, "rape sex" since 2004, "child sex" between 2004 and 2007 and since 2009, "animal sex" since 2004 and "dog sex" since 2005, according to Google Trends and Google Insights, features of Google that generate data based on popular search terms.
> 
> The country also is tops -- or has been No. 1 -- in searches for "sex," "camel sex," "rape video," "child sex video" and some other searches that can't be printed here.



Well, that was by far the most shocking article I have ever EVER read.

This is what happens when you restrict co-gender mingling and then give the poor guy internet access and then shitloads of free time to top it off. 

:'(

I also used to hear complaints by some Pakistani girls (and some Indians) that a bunch of weirdo guys would add them on facebook saying 

"hi i think u very nice grl can we have frendship ?"

LOL, now i see why they tried to ban facebook, but don't ya think that would make the problem even worse?


----------



## Ras

sparklingway said:


> I abhor fundamental christian news agencies posting this, but we've seen google's data for years and yes, this is the land of the pure. Sine google started releasing trends, everybody had seen this.
> 
> The excuse from apologists is acceptable only to a certain limit. They claim that people in Pakistan aren't literate about advanced terms (you know them) and they end up searching for the most basic of the terms. However bestiality does not fit into the average-uneducated-term theory and nor does the prevalence of these searches.
> 
> In my utterly ****** articles on this issue posted on numerous blogs, I did not have the audacity to go towards child pornography but seeing the data I am all but horrified as to what sick society do I belong to.
> 
> You repress sexual feelings and both straight and gays remain closeted, this is what happens. Perversion and utter hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan outranks India when it comes to searching "bollywood", "aishwariya rai", "bollywood masala", "bollywood songs" and numerous other related search terms as well.



I doubt India is far behind considering the similar repressed cultural environment. 

India's case is even more funny considering that it is the land of the Kamasutra and where the "culture" the Hindu bigots are trying to protect by repressing sexuality is actually the "morality" brought in by the Greeks and later by Islam.

Bestiality I can understand(different strokes for different people) but the child pornography is actually shocking.


----------



## Hasnain2009

DaRk WaVe said:


> *Ohh BTW people here is sample of deeds of Taliban, The Taliban **** & Snuff Rape, One of its kind...*
> 
> its a censored version so no need to worry much
> 
> Taliban Snuff Rape - Big Journalism



Ba$tards


----------



## Nahraf

Ras said:


> I doubt India is far behind considering the similar repressed cultural environment.
> 
> India's case is even more funny considering that it is the land of the Kamasutra and where the "culture" the Hindu bigots are trying to protect by repressing sexuality is actually the "morality" brought in by the Greeks and later by Islam.



The ancient Indians may have had more relaxed sexual environment. Kamasutra, Khajuraho Temple, worship of Lingam (male sexual organ) and Yoni (female sexual organ) shows the eroticism in Hinduism. The famous Muslim Moroccan traveler Ibn Batuta who also worked as judge in Maldives had to force women to cover up as they were topless. The Hindu temple art also has most women topless. After over thousand year of Muslim influence most Hindu women, especially in northern India, have Dupatta (scarves).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ras

Nahraf said:


> The ancient Indians may have had more relaxed sexual environment. Kamasutra, Khajuraho Temple, worship of Lingam (male sexual organ) and Yoni (female sexual organ) shows the eroticism in Hinduism. The famous Muslim Moroccan traveler Ibn Batuta who also worked as judge in Maldives had to force women to cover up as they were topless. The Hindu temple art also has most women topless. After over thousand year of Muslim influence most Hindu women, especially in northern India, have Dupatta (scarves).



Actually I read somewhere that when the Greeks arrived they found that both men and women did not wear a top cloth at all times and that only below the waist was always covered.And it was them who were always covered on top due to the colder European climate who introduced the top cloth for both men and women as a norm.Then there was the Islamic influence.

That is what which makes Hindu bigots protecting their "culture" such jokers as they also hate muslims.


----------



## LegionnairE

Nahraf said:


> One can easily look at top 100 sites accesed by Pakistanis at following webpage:
> 
> Alexa - Top Sites in Pakistan


Wow i just checked, dailymotion is coming behind many **** sites 

and i also noticed defence.pk isnt in top100 

Whatever im against internet censorship, **** is all free in Turkey but **** sites are not getting used that much


----------



## Nahraf

Ras said:


> That is what which makes Hindu bigots protecting their "culture" such jokers as they also hate muslims.



The Hindu temple art is full with topless women. Now RSS-BJP-Shiv Sena the Hindu fanatic brigade were forcing Hindu girls not to wear skirts ! The Hindu fanatics hate Muslims but have adopted Muslim attire for women. While the Zionist profess to hate Nazis but have also adopted Nazi tactics in tormenting Palestinians.

India's Hindu Taliban pull down the skirts of several young women


----------



## Hasnain2009

LegionnairE said:


> Whatever im against internet censorship, **** is all free in Turkey but **** sites are not getting used that much



For turkey.

xhamster.com rank 39
xvideos.com rank 51


----------



## DaRk WaVe

> I also used to hear complaints by some Pakistani girls (and some Indians) that a bunch of weirdo guys would add them on facebook saying
> 
> "hi i think u very nice grl can we have frendship ?"
> 
> LOL, now i see why they tried to ban facebook, but don't ya think that would make the problem even worse?



Privacy Settings >> Basic Directory Information, View Settings >> Send me friend requests, change it to Friends of Friends (though it must have been 'no one')



> Wow i just checked, dailymotion is coming behind many **** sites



There will be a time when You **** will out class You Tube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nahraf

DaRk WaVe said:


> Privacy Settings >> Basic Directory Information, View Settings >> Send me friend requests, change it to Friends of Friends (though it must have been 'no one')



You don't need to change the setting just deny any friend request from people you don't know. I get some friend requests from unknown people in Facebook and I just delete them.


----------



## raj11685

Come on Karachi


----------



## ptldM3

Ras said:


> FOXNews.com - No. 1 Nation in Sexy Web Searches? Call it Pornistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan is top dog in searches per-person for "horse sex" since 2004, "donkey sex" since 2007, "rape pictures" between 2004 and 2009, "rape sex" since 2004, "child sex" between 2004 and 2007 and since 2009, "animal sex" since 2004 and "dog sex" since 2005, according to Google Trends and Google Insights, features of Google that generate data based on popular search terms.
> 
> The country also is tops -- or has been No. 1 -- in searches for "sex," "camel sex," "rape video," "child sex video" and some other searches that can't be printed here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freaking hilarious. I would love to see what the neighbors in India are surfing for also.Probably a similar list.
> 
> "horse sex?"..WTF
Click to expand...


What the heck?  people that search for that kind of material have some mental issues.

Also how can child **** be so easily searched, doesn't Pakistan have laws against viewing child ****?


----------



## somebozo

DaRk WaVe said:


> Privacy Settings >> Basic Directory Information, View Settings >> Send me friend requests, change it to Friends of Friends (though it must have been 'no one')
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a time when You **** will out class You Tube



you seem really into it...i never knew YouTube has an adult brother.. 

Why cant we meet and befriend girls face to face rather than enjoying fake "activity" between two unreleated people for financial gain. This is supposed to be a reason of jealousy not entertainment. World is getting really werid.

The kind of sexual suppression prevalent in Muslim countries is one extreme and liberal sexual deviancy like Romans and modren day Americans is another extreme. We have been guided by Allah to hold the middle grounds of modreation. May Allah guide us all.


----------



## ice_man

i know what indians like to watch!!! or should i say read 

Savita Bhabhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ptldM3

ice_man said:


> i know what indians like to watch!!! or should i say read
> 
> Savita Bhabhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



You seem to know your cartoon **** acresses well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durran3

Who pays for ****?


----------



## Ahmad

Durran3 said:


> Who pays for ****?



nobody pays for it. it is free on the net.


----------



## LegionnairE

somebozo said:


> you seem really into it...i never knew YouTube has an adult brother..



Oh man, there are tons of youtube like **** sites on internet. However Arabic ameteur porns are very interesting too. They sex with hijabs on


----------



## Hyde

astaghfirullah






I am seriously surprised to read some posts from both Pakistani and non-pakistani members.

No Good my friends, don't expose your weird fantasies in front of the world. Keep it to yourself. You are in a family forum where kids also read


----------



## Spring Onion

Where this thread is going on 

I wont comment on this practice of searching such sites but how do people have so much time


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> Where this thread is going on
> 
> I wont comment on this practice of searching such sites but how do people have so much time



jana jee samaghao in ko 

i just can't read anymore 

Allah maafi


----------



## ptldM3

Jana said:


> *Where this thread is going *on
> 
> I wont comment on this practice of searching such sites but how do people have so much time



Nowhere, people are still discussing ****.


----------



## ice_man

pakistan needs to IMPROVE ITS PROXY!!!!! INORDER TO BAN SUCH SITES AND ALSO CLOSE DOWN RAINBOW CENTER!!


----------



## T-Faz

*This is the last warning, if there are any more discussions on fantasies, pornographic websites or anything that is deemed vulgar. This thread will be closed. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

ptldM3 said:


> What the heck?  people that search for that kind of material have some mental issues.
> 
> Also *how can child **** be so easily searched*, doesn't Pakistan have laws against viewing child ****?


It is not. If you do a search on the arrests on 'child ****' for the last several years, you will find many accompanying commentaries that most of those arrests usually involve 'underage' girls either in the nude or minimally dressed but in sexually provocative poses. We basically widen the definition of 'child ****' to include this type.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3078759/


> The cases appear to provide new ammunition to critics of the &#8220;model&#8221; sites, which charge members a monthly fee to view photos of under-18 girls &#8212; including some as young as 8 or 9 &#8212; wearing revealing attire and striking suggestive poses. *The majority of the sites do not feature nudity or overtly sexual material*, but the cases currently in the courts indicate that some operators are happy to push the envelope.



The 'hard core' type where there are actual sexual activities usually involve many years of investigations and spans several continents. These 'hard core' people do not post their materials on web sites that can be easily word searched like 'child ****' or 'lolita' like the famous Nabokov novel. Theirs is a closed community that involved a lot of code phrases and online pay sites that investigators will not divulge to nosy reporters.


----------



## SQ8

You forgot p2p networks.


----------



## Nahraf

ptldM3 said:


> ice_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know what indians like to watch!!! or should i say read
> 
> Savita Bhabhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to know your cartoon **** actresses well
Click to expand...


This cartoon series from India is written in Indian scripts. FYI we Pakistanis cannot read Indian scripts !



gambit said:


> ........ basically widen the definition of 'child ****' .........



Pedophilia ! Now is the time to close this thread.


----------



## Patriot

Pakistan tops the list for search girls
Google Trends: girls
Ironically, We also top the list for search Indian Girls..haha
Google Trends: Indian Girls
Pakistan also tops for XXX
Google Trends: xxx
South Africa, India tops the list for doggy sex
Google Trends: doggy sex
Pakistan tops the list for donkey sex damn
Google Trends: donkey sex
but the search is most popular in Delhi and Mumbai which tops the list for Donkey Sex.
Plenty more examples.


----------



## Freedom

Patriot said:


> Pakistan tops the list for search girls
> Google Trends: girls
> Ironically, We also top the list for search Indian Girls..haha
> Google Trends: Indian Girls
> Pakistan also tops for XXX
> Google Trends: xxx
> South Africa, India tops the list for doggy sex
> Google Trends: doggy sex
> Pakistan tops the list for donkey sex damn
> Google Trends: donkey sex
> but the search is most popular in Delhi and Mumbai which tops the list for Donkey Sex.
> Plenty more examples.



as a senior member u don't need to post it.....u r derailing this thread...


----------



## Jazzbot

*Pakistan Leads World in Online **** Searches*

Pakistan may be known for its strict public morality laws, but it is also the world leader in online searches for pornography, Fox News reported Tuesday.

According to Google Trends and Google Insights, which compile search statistics for keywords, Pakistan is No. 1 in the world in searches per person for words such as "sex," "sex video," and "rape video." The Muslim country has maintained its lead on the list for five to six years, Fox said.

Pakistan regulates the Internet for religious content, banning access to 17 overseas websites that blaspheme or deny Islam. Western portals such as Google, Yahoo and YouTube are on its watch list.



The Chosun Ilbo (English Edition): Daily News from Korea - Pakistan Leads World in Online **** Searches


----------



## Gene

make some soft **** movies(like 2nd grade bollywood movies) in your country,this will definitely reduce people's anxiety to search over net..


----------



## ARCHON

http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/65472-central-board-film-censors-bans-tere-bin-laden.html#post997604

No wonder .. why?


----------



## subject17

with one billion people surely we can overtake pakistan in this, finger crossed.


----------



## sparklingway

Debated and discussed towards the end of this thread. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...79-karachi-s-****-hub-still-going-strong.html


----------

